# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Πίνδος II [Aρης, Πίνδος - Pindos II, Sylvana, Maid of Honour]

## Ellinis

Για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ είχα ακούσει οτι σαν ΑΡΗΣ πήγε να δουλέψει στην Ραφήνα. 
Σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα αναφέρει οτι το 1987 κατασχέθηκε από την Εμπορική, κάτι που δεν μου στέκει μιας και όλο κάποιος θα το είχε δεί αν υπήρχε ακόμη τότε. 
Ξέρεις μήπως τι απέγινε;

----------


## karystos

Πράγματι εμφανίστηκε σαν ΑΡΗΣ στη Ραφήνα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 αλλά δε νομίζω να έκανε ποτέ κάποιο δρομολόγιο. Γύρω στο 1975 ή 76 το είδα για τελευταία φορά παρατημένο στο Κερατσίνι σε μαύρα χάλια με το όνομα ΑΡΗΣ. Δεν ξέρω αν κρατήθηκε ως το 1987 αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Yparxoun fotografies apo palia ploia tou saronikou? Dekaeties 60,70, 80?


Φίλε aegina, πιστεύω να μην νόμιζες οτι σε ξεχασαμε. Εστω και με μικρή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  καθυστέρηση βρήκα σε μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία ένα καρέ με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. 

¶λλη μια φωτο του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ έχουμε *εδώ*. 

pindos.jpg

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw ELLINIS!

----------


## Haddock

Το *πλάνο* του Ελληνίς βρέθηκε καταχωνιασμένο μέσα σε τόσες ταινίες της εποχής. Τα πρώτα καρέ έχουν πέσει. Μόλα! Ακούγεται η σφυρίχτρα. Μέσα από την ταινία «Το Κορίτσι με τα Μαύρα», θα γευτούμε τον Πειραιά, τον Πόρο, και την Ύδρα στα 1956. Εικόνες και ήχους που μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού της δεκαετίας του 1950.

Επειδή τα λόγια περιττεύουν, ας αφήσουμε τον *φακό* του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη να μας μεταφέρει στα παλιά...
Youtube: Watch in High Quality

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ευχαριστώ είναι πολύ λίγο.

Η συγκίνηση πολύ μεγάλη.

Το "Πίνδος", τα πλοία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τα νησιά, οι ανακοινώσεις από τα μεγάφωνα, ο Δημήτρης Χορν και σε λίγο η Έλλη Λαμπέτη.

Η δεκαετία του '50 είναι, ίσως, η καλύτερη δεκαετία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου.
Σημαντικοί σταθμοί σ' αυτήν την μαγική εποχή ο "Δράκος", η "Μαγική Πόλη", η "Συνοικία το όνειρο", το "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" (από τον Ντασσέν).

Μια εποχή δύσκολη και σκληρή, αλλά τόσο δημιουργική και εμπνευσμένη (για την Τέχνη). 
Και όπως είπε κάποτε ο μεγάλος Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης _"Όταν δεν ήμουν καλά έγραφα καλά τραγούδια"...._

----------


## Ellinis

Μπράβο Νίκο! τα πρώτα πλάνα δεν τα είχα και είναι άκρως απολαυστικά. Στο 2:20 του βίντεο ακούγεται και η μπουρού του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ να αποχαιρετά τον Πόρο.

Στο 3:13-3:25 είναι το αποκορύφωμα με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να βουτάει ξανά και ξανά στα κύματα.

Αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να αναγνωρίσω είναι το φουγάρο που ηχεί στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα του βίντεο. Να είναι τα σινιάλα του Λαγά; Τότε ίσως βλέπουμε και ακούμε το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.

----------


## esperos

> Μπράβο Νίκο! τα πρώτα πλάνα δεν τα είχα και είναι άκρως απολαυστικά. Στο 2:20 του βίντεο ακούγεται και η μπουρού του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ να αποχαιρετά τον Πόρο.
> 
> Στο 3:13-3:25 είναι το αποκορύφωμα με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να βουτάει ξανά και ξανά στα κύματα.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να αναγνωρίσω είναι το φουγάρο που ηχεί στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα του βίντεο. Να είναι τα σινιάλα του Λαγά; Τότε ίσως βλέπουμε και ακούμε το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.


Μάλλον  του  ΑΝΔΡΟΣ  είναι.

----------


## aegina

Den 8a koimi8w apopse...paw Egina aurio...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τα πλάνα από την ταινία του Κακογιάννη "Το κορίτσι με τα μαύρα" έχουν βέβαια δύο ανακρίβιες. Πρώτη, ενώ το Πίνδος δένει στον Πόρο, φαίνονται πλάνα από το Νεράιδα στην ίδια θέση. Σε πολλές ελληνικές ταινίες συμβαίνει οι ηθοποιοί να επιβιβάζονται σε άλλο καράβι από αυτό που αποβιβάζονται. Η δεύτερη ανακρίβεια είναι ότι ενώ το πλοίο πηγαίνει Πειραιά, Πόρο, Υδρα το πλοίο προσεγγίζει την Υδρα από Σπέτσες και όχι από Πόρο. Ως γνωστόν οι Σπέτσες είναι μετά την Υδρα στη γραμμή. Κατά τ' άλλα πολύ νοσταλγική η ταινία και το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στην Υδρα η αποβίβαση γίνεται με λάντζες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου επισκεφτήκαμε και σήμερα το Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας μαζί με μαθητές.
Στο Κέντρο φωτογραφήσαμε μερικές ακόμα εικόνες από τον παλιό Πειραιά, τις οποίες θα δούμε πολύ σύντομα.

Ο φίλος Ellinis έψαχνε από καιρό το καραβάκι με το όνομα "'Αρης". Από ότι φαίνεται το βρήκε.
Ένα άλλο ερώτημα που έχει θέσει ο φίλος Ellinis είναι αν πράγματι ταξίδεψε ο "'Αρης" από τη Ραφήνα.

Στη φωτογραφία, δίπλα στα αιγηνίτικα υπάρχει και μία παντόφλα. 

Στον Πειραιά του 1966, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ......
Στη φωτογραφία γράφεται με μαρκαδόρο το έτος "1965", αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι σωστό.

Πειραιάς Μαριλένα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ως ΑΡΗΣ και το ερώτημα που επαναφέρει ο Roi , για το αν πήγε ποτέ στη Ραφήνα, παραμένει.

----------


## karystos

Το ΑΡΗΣ εμφανίστηκε στη Ραφήνα για ένα πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μάλλον το 1967. Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι αραγμένο στο μέσα λιμάνι, στο τσιμεντόπλοιο. Ίσως να έκανε και κάποια δρομολόγια για την Κάρυστο. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι μετά από πολύ μικρό διάστημα το ξαναείδα παροπλισμένο στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε karystos η μαρτυρία σου είναι πολύ σημαντική και σιγά σιγά το παζλ της πορείας του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρα εγώ το θυμάμαι στον Σαρωνικό το 1966, την χρονιά της φωτογραφίας, για μία σαιζόν και μετά μετακόμισε στην Ραφήνα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εξαιρετική περιγραφή ενός ταξιδιού με το *"Πίνδος"* από τον *Αντρέα Καραντώνη* στο βιβλίο του "Θαλασσινοί Χώροι".
Μεταξύ άλλων, περιλαμβάνει και μια "συνέντευξη" του *καπτα-Γιάννη του Τρίπου.*
Δείτε το εδώ, μιας και είναι λίγοι δύσκολο να το βρει κανείς.
Αξίζει τον κόπο, φίλε aegina ...

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...885#post172885

----------


## aegina

ROI mia leksi:MAGEIA  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο paroskayak μας έδειξε στο μήνυμα που παραθέτω το Πίνδος. Η ταμπέλα του πρακτορείου του υπάρχει ακόμα στις Σπέτσες παρόλο που το μαγαζί τώρα είναι ...τράπεζα. Δείτε στη συνημμένη φωτογραφία το μαγαζί με τη λαική ζωγραφιά του βαποριού στα ανοιχτά της Ύδρας, ζωγραφισμένη σε κεραμικά πλακάκια.

DSC00358.jpg




> Το *πλάνο*  του Ελληνίς βρέθηκε καταχωνιασμένο μέσα σε τόσες ταινίες της εποχής. Τα  πρώτα καρέ έχουν πέσει. Μόλα! Ακούγεται η σφυρίχτρα. Μέσα από την  ταινία «Το Κορίτσι με τα Μαύρα», θα γευτούμε τον Πειραιά, τον Πόρο, και  την Ύδρα στα 1956. Εικόνες και ήχους που μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά στα νησιά  του Αργοσαρωνικού της δεκαετίας του 1950.
> 
> Επειδή τα λόγια περιττεύουν, ας αφήσουμε τον *φακό* του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη να μας μεταφέρει στα παλιά...
> Youtube: Watch in High Quality

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Παναγιώτη, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το όμορφο εύρημα.
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ συγκινητικό.

Φίλε paroskayak, η αναζήτηση "κρυμένων θησαυρών" συνεχίζεται.
Οι ταινίες που υπάρχουν ακόμα με τα φοβερά αιγινίτικα καράβια είναι, ευτυχώς, πάρα πολλές.

Φίλε Λεονάρδε, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όσα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Πινδος* δεν ηταν μονο γνωστο για τα ταξιδια του στον Αργοσαρωνικο... Στις αρχες της Ελληνικης καριερας του ηταν αρκετα ενεργο επισης στο Ιονιο και εκανε ταξιδια απο τον Πειραια στην Πατρα, Κεφαλληνια, Ιθακη, Λευκαδα, Πρεβεζα, Παργα και Κερκυρα!!!

Εδω, δρομολογιο στις 30 Αυγουστου 1950 
19500830 Potam.jpg

*Pindos* was not always an _Argosaronikos ship_. See attached _Eleutheria_ of July 13, 1947!
Potamianos July 13 1947.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

At last, a special site for _Pindos_! Let's recapitulate!

She was built as *Maid of Honour* by _Ailsa Shipbuilding Company_ of Troon, Scotland. She was a yacht and listed to Esq. William K. Millar of London. She had 421 tons, length of 53.3 m, width of 7.3 m and a service speed of 13.9 knots and a maximum speed of 15.2 knots!

In 1913 she was purchased by Ms. Marion G. Thornton of London. She was ommissioned by the anvy in April 1915 although I do not know where she served. She was decommissioned in February 1919 and went back to the Thornton family. She was purchased by Ms. Courtney Morgan of London, who changed her name to _Sylvana_ in 1922 [NB: This name change has created some French misconceptions because of another _Sylvana_ yacht, lost a few years earlier http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net...jet_1653_1.htm ]. During that period, she spent a significant amount of time based in Mallorca, Gibraltar and then Monte Carlo.

She was purchased by Ms Katherine Mackinnon of London in 1924 and then, in 1937, by Mr. Hubert S. Price of Southampton.

In 1942 she was commissioned by the British Navy as a minesweeper depot. 

During that time, Pindos seemed to be mostly in Granton/Leith http://www.naval-history.net/xDKWW2-4101-26RNHome.htm
UK World War II.jpg Another tid bit is from http://ngb.chebucto.org/NFREG/WWII/ww2-awards-citations.shtml



> Seaman Hubert Newhook LT/JX 299650 - HMS Sylvana
> 28 Nov 1944 for gallantry, skill, determination and undaunted devotion to duty during the landing of Allied Forces on the coast of Normandy.


Does this imply he was there with his ship? Was *our Pindos* in Normandy during the landing of the Allied Forces in 1944?

Decommissioned in 1947, she was _sold to this careful collector of great British yachts_, the G. Potamianos family, and arrived in Piraeus on March 10, 1947 (not in 1949 as mentioned in the usually, but not always, accurate http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=2366 ). After a minor repair, she started regular service as *Pindos*, an _Epirotiki Line_ vessel. Her very early routes in Greece were coastal in nature, as she was a small and delicate ship. As shown in one of the ads from 1947 (above), she was doing mostly the Western Coast route, from Patras all the way to Corfu, and rather fast indeed! In addition, she was occupied in the central Cyclades trade...

_Pindos_ came to Argosaronikos and Tripos in the mid 1950s.



Some of you may have seen this pictures, but here are three from my electronic collection (I am sorry but I do not recall where they came from)

*Pindos* in Saronikos gulf in 1956 or 1957
Pindos 1956.jpg

_Pindos_ but when?
Pindos.jpg

_Pindos_ and _Kyknos_, two of my favorite Greek passenger ships... Only _Glaros_ is missing.
Pindos2.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νικόλα η πρώτη φώτο είναι από το καρέ του φιλμ που δημοσιεύσαμε παραπάνω. Η δεύτερη φώτο νομίζω είναι του φίλου Roi Badouin που είχε δημοσιεύσει σε άλλο φόρουμ  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα η πρώτη φώτο είναι από το καρέ του φιλμ που δημοσιεύσαμε παραπάνω. Η δεύτερη φώτο νομίζω είναι του φίλου Roi Badouin που είχε δημοσιεύσει σε άλλο φόρουμ


Thanks Niko and Antwnh then... The first is one of my still shots from Elli Lambeti's and Dimitris Horn's movie, indeed.

_Pindos_ in a well known oil painting by Antonis Milanos, the noted Greek maritime painter, from the Greek _Museum of History of Shipping and the Coast Guard._

Pindos by Antonis Milanos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στον πίνακα αυτό -όπως και στις παραπάνω φωτο- το πλοίο έχει τα κλασσικά σινιάλα του καπετάν Τρίπου που το απέκτησε το 1956. Ωστόσο σε αυτή τη φωτο τα χρώματα πρέπει να είναι αντίστροφα (μπλε; φουγάρο-κίτρινο αστέρι). Η εξήγηση ίσως κρύβεται σε μια αναφορά που είδαμε σήμερα με τον Αντώνη στο τεύχος 10/47 του περιοδικού "Ναυτικά Χρονικά". Εκεί έγραφε πως το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον Πολύδωρο. Ίσως να είναι τα δικά του σινιάλα.

Και κάτι ακόμα -οπως φαίνεται και στα καρέ που ανέβασε ο paroskayak- το όνομα του ήταν ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ και φαίνεται πως το "ΙΙ" κόπηκε το 1965.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το *πλάνο* του Ελληνίς βρέθηκε καταχωνιασμένο μέσα σε τόσες ταινίες της εποχής. Τα πρώτα καρέ έχουν πέσει. Μόλα! Ακούγεται η σφυρίχτρα. Μέσα από την ταινία «Το Κορίτσι με τα Μαύρα», θα γευτούμε τον Πειραιά, τον Πόρο, και την Ύδρα στα 1956. Εικόνες και ήχους που μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού της δεκαετίας του 1950.
> 
> Επειδή τα λόγια περιττεύουν, ας αφήσουμε τον *φακό* του Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη να μας μεταφέρει στα παλιά...


Όποιοι είδαν το έξοχο απόσπασμα της ταινίας του Κακογιάννη, που ανέβασε ο Paroskayak, μπορεί να προσέξατε ότι το πλοίο φέρεται να έχει ξεκινήσει από Πειραιά, και πέρασε από Πόρο. Όμως, στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας μπαίνει από την κάτω πλευρά, δηλ. από νοτιοδυτικά, σαν να ερχόταν δηλ. από Σπέτσες, ενώ κανονικά έπρεπε να μπει από βορειοανατολικά, δηλ. από πάνω. Ή κάτι χάνω, ή δεν μας τα λέει καλά ο Κακογιάννης….  :Confused:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όποιοι είδαν το έξοχο απόσπασμα της ταινίας του Κακογιάννη, που ανέβασε ο Paroskayak, μπορεί να προσέξατε ότι το πλοίο φέρεται να έχει ξεκινήσει από Πειραιά, και πέρασε από Πόρο. Όμως, στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας μπαίνει από την κάτω πλευρά, δηλ. από νοτιοδυτικά, σαν να ερχόταν δηλ. από Σπέτσες, ενώ κανονικά έπρεπε να μπει από βορειοανατολικά, δηλ. από πάνω. Ή κάτι χάνω, ή δεν μας τα λέει καλά ο Κακογιάννης….


Good observation but _poetic (here cinematographic) licenses_ like these abound...  And this one is something that only a true expert will "catch".

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νίκο, η φωτογραφία του "Πίνδος" που έχεις ανεβάσει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα είναι του μεγάλου φωτογράφου και φίλου *Κυριάκου Σμυρναίου.*
Το πλοίο φθάνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
Μάλιστα, υπήρχε και μία κοπέλα στη φωτογραφία την οποία την αφαίρεσε ο Espresso Venezia 
Θα την ανεβάσω και σε καλύτερη απόδοση.

Προσοχή, όμως, στον φωτογράφο:
*Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος 
"Το Πίνδος" φθάνει στην Αίγινα.*

----------


## Ellinis

Σε άρθρο από τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 6/48 αναγγέλεται η αγορά του SYLVANA, του γιότ δηλαδή που ταξίδεψε ως ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. 
sylvana.jpg
Όμως αναφέρεται οτι θα μετονομαζόταν ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ. 
Πέρα του ονόματος, πως γίνεται να αγοράστηκε το 1948 όταν ο Nικόλας εδώ μας ανέβασε τα δρομολόγια του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ απο τον 7/47;

και αναφέραμε και για πώληση του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ το 10/47:



> στο τεύχος 10/47 του περιοδικού "Ναυτικά Χρονικά". Εκεί έγραφε πως το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον Πολύδωρο. Ίσως να είναι τα δικά του σινιάλα.



Πως γίνεται όμως να πουλήθηκε αν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο δεν είχε καν αγοραστεί τότε;

Τελικά μια εξήγηση μπορώ να δώσω, να υπηρξαν δυο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ:
Το 1945 ο Ποταμιάνος αγόρασε κάποιο γιοτ που ονόμασε ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. Είναι αυτό που αναφέρεται στα δρομολόγια του 1947. Το 10/47 πωλήται και χάνω τα ίχνη του.
Τον 6/48 αγοράζει ο Ποταμιάνος και άλλο γιοτ (το SYLVANA) που το ονομάζει για λίγο ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ και στη συνέχεια ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ, και έτσι εξηγείται και το λατινικό ΙΙ.



> Και κάτι ακόμα -οπως φαίνεται και στα καρέ που ανέβασε ο paroskayak- το όνομα του ήταν ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ και φαίνεται πως το "ΙΙ" κόπηκε το 1965.


Το σενάριο φαίνεται λογικό, εκτός του οτι το όνομα ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ δεν υπάρχει πουθενά, ούτε στο miramar ούτε στο clydesite  :Sad:  .
Το πιο εύκολο είναι να θεωρήσουμε πως δεν μετανομάστηκε ποτέ ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ, έλα όμως που στα δρομολόγια του 11/48 το ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ υπάρχει:
konitsa.jpg

Τελικά το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ (ex-SYLVANA) είχε ονομαστεί και ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ;
Και τότε το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του 1945-47 ποιό ήταν;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Exceptional research, but what can I say about the confusion??? Try to check more newspapers of the 1945-47 period, just in case there is something important!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καπετάν Αντρέα, συμφωνώ απολύτως με το σχόλιό σου όπως έγραψα στις 9/2:
'Τα πλάνα από την ταινία του Κακογιάννη "Το κορίτσι με τα μαύρα" έχουν βέβαια δύο ανακρίβιες. Πρώτη, ενώ το Πίνδος δένει στον Πόρο, φαίνονται πλάνα από το Νεράιδα στην ίδια θέση. Σε πολλές ελληνικές ταινίες συμβαίνει οι ηθοποιοί να επιβιβάζονται σε άλλο καράβι από αυτό που αποβιβάζονται. Η δεύτερη ανακρίβεια είναι ότι ενώ το πλοίο πηγαίνει Πειραιά, Πόρο, Υδρα το πλοίο προσεγγίζει την Υδρα από Σπέτσες και όχι από Πόρο. Ως γνωστόν οι Σπέτσες είναι μετά την Υδρα στη γραμμή. Κατά τ' άλλα πολύ νοσταλγική η ταινία και το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στην Υδρα η αποβίβαση γίνεται με λάντζες.'

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σε καρτ ποστάλ το *Πίνδος* στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας...

O268.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε καρτ ποστάλ το *Πίνδος* στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας...
> 
> O268.jpg


This one is worth millions!!!  Thank you sooooooo  much!!!!  Where do you find them?

Btw, how well proportioned  this ship is!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Ε/Γ Πίνδος,* σε μια φωτογραφία, στην οποία βλέπουμε το εκμοντερνισμένο του φουγάρο.
Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Nicholas Peppas και Εllinis.

O126.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά φίλε tss. Είναι σημαντικό να βλεπουμε τέτοιες φωτο μιας και σκάφη σαν το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ δεν υπάρχουν πια στις θάλασσες μας. 
Στον κόλπο της Νάπολι οι Ιταλοί έχουν κρατήσει σε λειτουργία αρκετά παλιά σκαριά (δεκαετίας 30), αλλά εμείς εδώ τα στείλαμε όλα στο πύρ το εξώτερο. ¶ντε να έρθει πίσω η ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ να παραγορηθούμε!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το *Πινδος* δεν ηταν μονο γνωστο για τα ταξιδια του στον Αργοσαρωνικο... Στις αρχες της Ελληνικης καριερας του ηταν αρκετα ενεργο επισης στο Ιονιο και εκανε ταξιδια απο τον Πειραια στην Πατρα, Κεφαλληνια, Ιθακη, Λευκαδα, Πρεβεζα, Παργα και Κερκυρα!!!


Φαντάζομαι την οδύσσεια των επιβατών με προορισμό τα νησιά του Ιονίου. Σε τι καμπίνες τους κοίμιζε?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαντάζομαι την οδύσσεια των επιβατών με προορισμό τα νησιά του Ιονίου. Σε τι καμπίνες τους κοίμιζε?


Πολυ σωστη ερωτηση. Φυσικα δεν ξερω. Ομως ο _Ellinis_ ειχε γραψει σ'αυτο το νημα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=32 ενα αρθρο με την θεωρια οτι υπηρχαν δυο *Πινδος*. Διαβασε το....  Ν

----------


## Ellinis

> Φαντάζομαι την οδύσσεια των επιβατών με προορισμό τα νησιά του Ιονίου. Σε τι καμπίνες τους κοίμιζε?


Ίσως να υπήρχαν κάποιες καμπίνες στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα (κάτω από το κομεδέσιο). Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρων να βρούμε κάποιες μαρτυρίες για το πως ταξίδευε τότε ο κόσμος. Απ'οσο έχω διαβάσει ο κόσμος κοιμόταν συχνά στο κατάστρωμα σε κουβέρτες που φαίρναν οι ίδιοι.

----------


## Leonardos.B

1953
Με την αδελφή μου στην Αίγινα

Για τους Roi Baudoin,Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Aegina

Copy of scan.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1953
> Με την αδελφή μου στην Αίγινα
> 
> Για τους Roi Baudoin,Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Aegina


Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ. Το πλοιο εξαιρετικο Και η παρουσια σας το κανει πιο ανθρωπινο

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, με το πλοίο να έχει στο φουγάρο ένα ανοιχτοχρωμο αστέρι σε σκούρο φόντο, δηλαδή το αντίστροφο από αυτό που είχε τα επόμενα χρόνια.
Θερμά ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι άνθρωποι και το πλοίο δένουν αρμονικά.
Μια όμορφη οικεία σκηνή απ' το παρελθόν.
Το "Πίνδος" είναι πάντα εδώ.
Με τέτοιες εικόνες, φίλε Λεονάρδε, μας βοηθάς να ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη...

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw poly!I Aigina einai panta omorfi...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε άρθρο από τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 6/48 αναγγέλεται η αγορά του SYLVANA, του γιότ δηλαδή που ταξίδεψε ως ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. 
> sylvana.jpg
> Όμως αναφέρεται οτι θα μετονομαζόταν ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ. 
> Πέρα του ονόματος, πως γίνεται να αγοράστηκε το 1948 όταν ο Nικόλας εδώ μας ανέβασε τα δρομολόγια του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ απο τον 7/47;
> 
> και αναφέραμε και για πώληση του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ το 10/47:
> 
> Πως γίνεται όμως να πουλήθηκε αν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο δεν είχε καν αγοραστεί τότε;
> 
> ...




Μετα απο αυτη την ωραια αναλυση, προσθετω εδω ανακοινωση του Δεκεμβριου 1949 που φερει το *Πινδος ΙΙ* σε πολλα χειμωνιατικα ταξιδια και στο Ιονιο και στο Αιγαιο

19491211   all.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε τώρα μια ταινία με απίστευτα πλάνα με πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχουν ανεβεί ξανά.
Αν δεν έχουν ανεβεί ξανά, τότε θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα.
Υπάρχουν πραγματικά πολλές ακόμα απίστευτες εικόνες.  

Βρισκόμαστε στα *1958* και ο *Ανδρέας Λαμπρινός* γυρίζει την ταινία *"Διακοπές στην Αίγινα".*
Παίζουν οι ηθοποιοί *Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη, Λάμπρος Κωνσταντάρας, Ανδρέας Μπάρκουλης, Αλέκα Στρατηγού, Τασώ Καββαδία.*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους* Leo* και *Leonardo B* που σήμερα γιορτάζουν, και βέβαια στον *Nicholas Peppas,* τον *aegina*, τον *τοξότη* και τον *nikosnasia.*

Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να καταπλέυσει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
Και το πλοίο δεν είναι άλλο από το περίφημο *"Πίνδος"* του *Γιάννη του Τρίπου.

*Δεν αποκλείεται μάλιστα ο καπετάνιος που εμφανίζεται στην ταινία να είναι *ο ίδιος ο Γιάννης οΤρίπος.

*Τα πλάνα  δείχνουν καρέ-καρέ την άφιξη του πλοίου στην Αίγινα.
Εδώ, μερικά ενδεικτικά πλάνα.

Πίνδος Αίγινα.jpg

Πίνδος 2.jpg

Πίνδος 3.jpg

Πίνδος 4.jpg

κσπετάνιος.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη δουλεια, μας εχει συνηθησει αλλωστε ,ο roi baudoin.Παρατηρω οτι ο κοσμος που ειναι στο πλοιο ζει πραγματικα το ταξιδι και το απολαμβανει.Βεβαια ειμαστε στις αρχες το 60 και ο πολυς κοσμος δεν εχει τις σημερινες ανεσεις και πολυτελειες, μπουζουκια, αυτοκινητα, τηλεορασεις κτλ, και εκτιμα διαφορετικα ενα απλο ταξιδι στην αιγινα, και ρουφα καθε στιγμη του ταξιδιου.Σημερα βεβαια οι απογονοι αυτων των επιβατων του τοτε, ψαχνουν οχι ενα για ενα οποιοδηποτε μεσο μεταφορας, αλλα κατι που να τους διακτινσει στην αιγινα του σημερα.Βλεπετε η κακομοιρα η νεφελη και ο φοιβος που τα εχουν ολα ,δεν μπορουν να καμψουν την τσαντιλα των επιβατων που καθονται μεσα περιμενοντας ανυπομονα ο <ανελκυστηρας> πλοιο να φτασει στον προορισμο του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν μπορουσα να φαντασθω οτι δεν ειχαμε ανεβασει ποτε το κατ εξοχην Αιγινιτικο φιλμ, το Διακοπες στην Αιγινα... Και φυσικα εχει πολλες φωτογραφιες απο την Αιγινα και τα καραβια της την εποχη εκεινη....

Να προσθεσω στους ηθοποιους την εκπληκτικη Ελενη Χαλκουση, τον Μιχαλη Καλογιαννη του Εθνικου Θεατρου, τον Σταυρο Ιατριδη και φυσικα τον Θαναση Βεγγο σε ενα μικροτερο αλλα πολυ καλο ρολο!


Ο πλοιαρχος στο φιλμ _ειναι ο Γιαννης Τριπος_. (Κοιταξτε παρα κατω) Σε μια σκηνη, καθως φευγει το πλοιο *Πίνδος* ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης του φωναζει "γεια σου καπ'ταν Γιαννη". _Αλλα η σκηνη που ανεβασες εδω_, ειναι _απο το τελος του εργου_ οπου ο Μπαρκουλης χαιρετα τον καπετανιο του *Αιγινα* με "γεια σου καπ'ταν Γιωργη".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΤΟ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ (1964)*

Προ οκτω μηνων εγινε μια μεγαλη συζητηση στις στηλες αυτες για το αν το *Πινδος* εκανε ταξιδια απο την Ραφηνα.





> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ως ΑΡΗΣ και το ερώτημα που επαναφέρει ο Roi , για το αν πήγε ποτέ στη Ραφήνα, παραμένει.





> Το ΑΡΗΣ εμφανίστηκε στη Ραφήνα για ένα πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μάλλον το 1967. Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι αραγμένο στο μέσα λιμάνι, στο τσιμεντόπλοιο. Ίσως να έκανε και κάποια δρομολόγια για την Κάρυστο. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι μετά από πολύ μικρό διάστημα το ξαναείδα παροπλισμένο στο Πέραμα.





> Αρα εγώ το θυμάμαι στον Σαρωνικό το 1966, την χρονιά της φωτογραφίας, για μία σαιζόν και μετά μετακόμισε στην Ραφήνα.



Τωρα εχουμε την απαντηση!  

Μια ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας απο τις 5 Ιουνιου 1964 αναφερει τα πληρη δρομολογια του *Πινδος* απο την Ραφηνα για Καρυστο, Γαυριο, Μπατσι (λογικα), Υστερνια και Τηνο (απροσδοκητα) και Συρο (απιθανο!). Kαι αλλο δρομολογιο για Μαρμαρι και Στυρα!!!

19640605 Rafina.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα πολύ σημαντικό εύρημα.

Ο *Γιάννης ο Τρίπος* το είχε προαναγγείλει εδώ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...885#post172885

Όλα αυτά αναφέρονται στο βιβλίο του* Αντρέα Καραντώνη* 
*"Ελληνικοί Χώροι"* (Εκδόσεις: "ΕΣΤΙΑ").

Το πιο πιθανό είναι το "Πίνδος" να μην μακροημέρευσε και πολύ στη Ραφήνα.
Σύντομα, όμως, θα έχουμε ακριβείς πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα "Εργα και τις Ημέρες" του *"Πίνδος"* στη Ραφήνα.

----------


## aegina

To PINDOS apoxwrise apo ti grammi ( sarwnikos) to `64 ka8ws kai to MAXH tou TRYPOU & ta duo.O TRYPOS gyrise sti grammi me to SOLONAKI isws to 67 i to 68 to opoio omws efyge kai pige stin grammi IGOUMENITSAS-KERKYRAS.Edw yparxei kati pou den to xerw:To SOLONAKI itan stin grammi tin idia epoxi me to MARTHA tou MOIRA ,kai an oxi pote to MARTHA itan stin grammi?Megalos antagwnismos 8a ypirxe afou kai ta dyo ekanan ti idia grammi mexri Spetses!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οχι aegina το Μάρθα ποτέ δεν ήταν στην γραμμή. Απ΄ότι θυμάμαι έκανε την άγονη της Πελοποννήσου. Όσο για το Σολωνάκι είχα ταξιδέψει Μάρτη του 1968 προς Ύδρα μα αρκετό καιρό. Δεν ήταν για τέτοιο ταξίδι. Το πλοίο μποτζάριζε υπερβολικά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ΤΟ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ (1964)*
> 
> Προ οκτω μηνων εγινε μια μεγαλη συζητηση στις στηλες αυτες για το αν το *Πινδος* εκανε ταξιδια απο την Ραφηνα.
> .................
> Kαι αλλο δρομολογιο για Μαρμαρι και Στυρα!!!


Το δρομολογιο για Μαρμαρι εγινε μετα απο απαιτηση των κατοικων (19 Απριλιου 1964)

19640419 Pindos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε άρθρο από τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 6/48 αναγγέλεται η αγορά του SYLVANA, του γιότ δηλαδή που ταξίδεψε ως ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. 
> sylvana.jpg
> Όμως αναφέρεται οτι θα μετονομαζόταν ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ. 
> Πέρα του ονόματος, πως γίνεται να αγοράστηκε το 1948 όταν ο Nικόλας εδώ μας ανέβασε τα δρομολόγια του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ απο τον 7/47;
> 
> και αναφέραμε και για πώληση του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ το 10/47:
> 
> Πως γίνεται όμως να πουλήθηκε αν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο δεν είχε καν αγοραστεί τότε;
> 
> ...


*ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ!!!
*
Φιλτατε Αρη

Νομιζω οτι πλησιαζουμε στην λυση ενος μεγαλου γριφου της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας.  Εδω και καιρο ειχα διαβασει και ξαναδιαβασει τι εγραψες παρα πανω αλλα δεν το πιστευα.

Τωρα ομως εχω και εγω αλλα στοιχεια ποι διχνουν οτι πραγματι υπηρχαν δυο *Πινδος*, Το *Πινδος* του Ποταμιανου και το *Πινδος ΙΙ*!

Εδω εχω ενα μικρο αρθρο απο την εμφανιση του *Πινδος (Πινδος ΙΙ)* στον Ελληνικο χωρο σαν *Συλβανα* στις 28 Μαιου 1948

Νικος

19480528 Lucinda Sylvana.jpg

----------


## aegina

Nikola an katalava kala to PINDOS 2 einai auto tou TRYPOU.Kai mia erwtisi:Se pion anike to PINDOS meta ( o trypos eixe to SOLONAKI? ) kai to MAXH ti egine meta tin apoxwrisi apo ton Sarwniko? To `64 itan i teleutaia xronia tou ekei.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Aegina, το Σολωνάκι ήταν του Τρύπου. Το δε Μάχη το θυμάμαι εγώ στην Υδρα 1965-66 όταν ερχόταν σαν τουριστικό σε αραιά διαστήματα (πάντως όχι τακτικά) στην Ύδρα. Μάλιστα, νομίζω το 1966 μήκε στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας και δεν έπιασαν τα ανάποδα με αποτέλεσμα να ανέβει η πλώρη του στην προβλήτα αφού διέλυσε ένα καϊκι. Η ρωγμή στην προβλήτα από την πλώρη του Μάχη υπήρχε για πολλά χρόνια μεχρι το 1990 που αντικατεστάθηκαν πολλά παλιά μπλόκια στις προβλήτες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας απο τις 5 Ιουνιου 1964 αναφερει τα πληρη δρομολογια του *Πινδος* απο την Ραφηνα για Καρυστο, Γαυριο, Μπατσι (λογικα), Υστερνια και Τηνο (απροσδοκητα) και Συρο (απιθανο!). Kαι αλλο δρομολογιο για Μαρμαρι και Στυρα!!!
> 
> 19640605 Rafina.jpg


Ο Νίκος εδώ κατάφερε να προσθέσει άλλο ένα κομμάτι στο πάζλ της ιστορίας του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.

Απ'όσα έχουμε μέχρι τώρα, μπορούμε να ανασυνθέσουμε την ιστορία ως εξής:
Ως το 1964 ταξιδεύει στο Σαρωνικό ως ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ του Τρίπου. (Να επισημάνω μια λεπτομέρεια, οτι το λατινικό ΙΙ υπήρχε γραμμένο μόνο στην πρύμνη του πλοίου).
Το 1964 μετακομίζει στη Ραφήνα.
Το 1965? επιστρέφει στο Σαρωνικό και πιθανώς τότε το όνομα του απλοποιείται σε ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. 
1966: Μετασκευάζεται με νέα σινιάλα ως ΑΡΗΣ, και συνεχίζει στο Σαρωνικό. Πιθανών να μην ανήκει πια στον Τρίπο.
1967? Eπανεμφανίζεται στη Ραφήνα ως ΑΡΗΣ.

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι γραμμένα με κάθε επιφύλλαξη και αναμένουν τις διορθώσεις και προσθήκες σας...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν βρηκα καμμια αναφορα του ως *Πινδος* η *Αρης* το 1965, 1966 η 1967 στον Αργοσαρωνικο. Δεν ανηκε καν στην κοινοπραξια

2/4/1965
19650402 Argos.jpg

11/6/1965
19650611 Argosaronikos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να κάνουμε μια διόρθωση σε όσα αναφέρει παραπάνω ο καλός φίλος *Ellinis.*
Κάποια εποχή, το* "Πίνδος"* έχει στην πλώρη του γραμμένο το λατινικό ΙΙ, δηλαδή είναι *"Πίνδος ΙΙ".*

Αυτό θα πρέπει να συμβαίνει σίγουρα στην δεκαετία του '60.
Το αποδεικνύει η παρακάτω ιστορική φωτογραφία του *Κυριάκου Σμυρναίου.*
Ο *Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος* είναι ένας σπουδαίος φωτογράφος.
Δυστυχώς για μας το αρχείο του δεν είναι καλά οργανωμένο.
Σύντομα θα δούμε κάποια ακόμα ψήγματα του ταλέντου του.

Στη δεκαετία του '60 πηγαίνει, λοιπόν, μια ημερήσια εκδρομή στην Αίγινα. Συνοδεύει μια πολύ ωραία κοπέλα. Φωτογραφίζει την κοπέλα με φόντο το πλοίο.

Μετά από χρόνια την φωτογραφία την δίνει σε μένα.
Ένας άλλος καλός φίλος αφαιρεί την κοπέλα (με PHOTOSHOP).
Ιδού, λοιπόν, το *"Πίνδος ΙΙ"* στην Αίγινα.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *Nicholas Peppas*, ο οποίος την είχε ανεβάσει ξανά. 

Πίνδος ΙΙ Σμυρναίος .jpg

_Copyright: Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ* ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ*

1. *1956*: Πλανο απο το *Κοριτσι με τα μαυρα* του Κακογιαννη οπως παρουσιασθηκε και απο τον φιλο _Haddock_ εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...53&postcount=2
2. *1953*: Προσωπικη φωτογραφια του _Leonardo B_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=47 
3.  *1949*. Δρομολογια του 1949 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=52 
4.  Καποτε στην δεκαετια του 1960 (αλλα πριν το 1964) κατα τον _Roi Baudoin http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=63_    Αλλα τοτε γιατι ειναι απλα *Πινδος* το 1960 σε Ελληνικο εργο; http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=512

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία του *Κυριάκου Σμυρναίου* είναι τραβηγμένη μετά το *1962.*
Ο φωτογράφος γεννήθηκε το *1942* και στην εκδρομή της Αίγινας ήταν 20 χρονών, ή και λίγο παραπάνω.

Η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματικά ιστορική.
Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*

----------


## aegina

Diladi to PINDOS mbike sti grammi ti dekaeteia tou `50,stis fotografies tou ROI vlepoume to MARIO ara prepei ne einai tou `61 giati tou Kontarini mbikan to 1960 sti grammi,akoma krimmeno einai kai to AIGINA se mia foto.Se palies anakoinoseis dromologion to PINDOS den anaferetai opwte na ypo8esoume oti to PINDOS & MAXH itan stin grammi mia dekaeteia peripou? ( 54-64 ).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η ταινια του Κ.Στραντζαλη εχει ετος παραγωγης το ετος 1960 και στο πλανο που ανεβασε ο καλος φιλος Roi Baudoin μας δειχνει το *Πινδος* μετα τον εκμοντερνισμο που υπεστη, στην φωτογραφια του Κ.Σμυρναιου του 1962 το πλοιο με ονομα *Πινδος ΙΙ* ειναι πριν τον εκμοντερνισμο του οποτε κατι δεν κολαει με τις χρονολογιες ταινιας και φωτογραφιας.

Μεχρι τωρα λοιπον στο παρον θεμα τελευταια αναφορα του ονοματος *Πινδος ΙΙ* εχουμε στην ταινια του Κακογιαννη _Το κοριτσι με τα μαυρα_ του ετους *1956* 
Πρωτη αναφορα με την μοντερνα εμφανιση και το ονομα *Πινδος* εχουμε στην ταινια του Στραντζαλη _Θυσιαστηκα για το παιδι μου_ του ετους *1960*
Οποτε οπου μοντερνα μορφη στο πλοιο εχουμε το ονομα* Πινδος.* Δηλαδη ετος *1960* και μετα.
Η αλλαγη μορφης του πλοιου πρεπει να εγινε μεταξυ των ετων 1957 -1959, συμφωνα με αυτα που εχουν αναφερθει μεχρι τωρα. 
Η ερευνα συνεχιζετε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλοι μου

Το θεμα για την ονομασια του *Πινδος* ειναι πραγματι δαιδαλοειδες και δεν μπορει να λυθει κοιτωντας τα δρομολογια και τις ανακοινωσεις των εφημεριδων. Μονο καλη χρονολογησις των φωτογραφιων του πλοιου θα μας δωσει την απαντηση στο ερωτημα μας: "ποτε ακριβως ηταν το *Πινδος* *Πινδος ΙΙ* ;".

Οι εφημεριδες μου φαινεται οτι εκαναν παντα μια απλοποιηση του ονοματος. Αλλοιως μου ειναι αδυνατο να καταλαβω το αποτελεσμα αυτης της μικρης ερευνης που ακολουθει

*11 Δεκεμβριου 1949
Το πλοιο αναφερεται σαν Πινδος ΙΙ σε επισημη ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου
*19491211   all.jpg
*
1949−1954
Το πλοιο δεν αναφερεται πουθενα σαν Πινδος ΙΙ:  Απο αριστερα προς δεξια και απο πανω προς κατω: 6/10/1949.  30/12/1949,   21/7/1950,  7/06/1951, δεν υπαρχουν δρομολογια το 1952, 16/08/1953, 24/06/1954 (μερος 1 και 2)
*PINDOS 49-54.jpg
*

1955−59
Το πλοιο δεν αναφερεται πουθενα σαν Πινδος ΙΙ:  Απο αριστερα προς δεξια και απο πανω προς κατω: 4/09/1955, 5/07/1955, 30/09/1956, 1/09/1957, 7/02/1958,  24/07/1959*
PINDOS 55-59.jpg


Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;

----------


## Ellinis

> Οι εφημεριδες μου φαινεται οτι εκαναν παντα μια απλοποιηση του ονοματος. Αλλοιως μου ειναι αδυνατο να καταλαβω το αποτελεσμα αυτης της μικρης ερευνης που ακολουθει
> 
> *11 Δεκεμβριου 1949*
> *Το πλοιο αναφερεται σαν Πινδος ΙΙ σε επισημη ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου*
> 19491211   all.jpg
> 
> *1949−1954*
> *Το πλοιο δεν αναφερεται πουθενα σαν Πινδος ΙΙ: Απο αριστερα προς δεξια και απο πανω προς κατω: 6/10/1949. 30/12/1949, 21/7/1950, 7/06/1951, δεν υπαρχουν δρομολογια το 1952, 16/08/1953, 24/06/1954 (μερος 1 και 2)*
> PINDOS 49-54.jpgΠοια ειναι η γνωμη σας;


Νίκο, νομίζω οτι είναι ασφαλές να υποθέσουμε οτι ότι αναφέρεται μετά το 1949 σαν ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στις διαφημίσεις της Ηπειρωτικής είναι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ. Και από τη στιγμή που τα δρομολόγια ταιριάζουν, θα έλεγα πως ο,τι αναφέρεται σαν ΠΙΝΔΟΣ μετά το 1949 είναι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον T.S.S.Apollon πως η απλούστευση  του ονόματος χωρίς το "ΙΙ" πρέπει να έγινε με την ανακατασκευή, άρα λίγο πριν το 1960.

Παραμένει βέβαια το ερώτημα που είχα θέσει και εδώ, αν δηλαδή πήρε το όνομα ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Οι παπατζηδες*

Κινηματογραφικο εργο του 1954 σε σεναριο του Πετρου Γιαννακου, με σκηνοθεσια του Αλεκου Σακελλαριου και με πρωταγωνιστες το Νικο Σταυριδη, Νικο Ριζο, Κουλη Στολιγκα, Πετρο Γιαννακο, Θανο Τζενεραλη (παντα κανοντας τον αστυφυλακα η τον αστυνομο) και τον Ευαγγελο Πρωτοπαπα.

Απο τα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πλανα ειναι ενα με τον παλιο σιδηροδρομικο σταθμο μπροστα στο Μοναστηρακι, δυο με το *Πινδος* με τα παλια ωραια σινιαλα του, ενα με το ναυαγοσωστικο *Τιταν*, ενα με την πρυμνη του *Ελενα* και το τελευταιο με τον *Καραισκακη* και τον *Μιαουλη*

PApatz.jpg IMG_0491.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Οι παπατζηδες*
> Κινηματογραφικο εργο του 1954 σε σεναριο του Πετρου Γιαννακου, με σκηνοθεσια του Αλεκου Σακελλαριου


Απο τα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πλανα ειναι δυο με το *Πινδος* με τα παλια ωραια σινιαλα του, ενα με το ναυαγοσωστικο *Τιταν*, ενα με την πρυμνη του *Ελενα* και το τελευταιο με τον *Καραισκακη* και τον *Μιαουλη*

Pinods.jpg IMG_0492.JPG IMG_0493.JPG IMG_0494.JPG IMG_0495.JPG

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Nicholas Peppas το δεύτερο πλοίο του Νομικού πρέπει να είναι το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ (μάλλον) ή το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Nicholas Peppas το δεύτερο πλοίο του Νομικού πρέπει να είναι το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ (μάλλον) ή το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ.


Το πρωτο δεξια ειναι σιγουρα το *Μιαουλης*. Επομενως το αριστερο θα πρεπει να ειναι το *Αγαμεμνων*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος Nicholas Peppas.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το όνομα "Αγαμέμνων" διακρίνεται καθαρά.
Τα πλάνα είναι αρκετά σπάνια και αρκετά καθαρά.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η αλλαγη μορφης του πλοιου πρεπει να εγινε μεταξυ των ετων 1957 -1959, συμφωνα με αυτα που εχουν αναφερθει μεχρι τωρα. 
> Η ερευνα συνεχιζετε...


Είπα να ανεβάσω δύο σκιτσάκια που έχω κάνει και δείχνουν το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ πριν και μετά την μετασκευή.
'Εχουν βασισθεί στις φωτογραφίες που γνωρίζουμε οπότε και δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ακρίβειας...

Image1.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητέ Ellinis,τα σκίτσα σου είναι κατ εμέ καταπληκτικά.
Επειδή στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο,φτιάχνω μοντέλα ή ζωγραφίζω,ζητώ την αδειά σου να τα χρησιμοποιήσω σαν πρότυπα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Είπα να ανεβάσω δύο σκιτσάκια που έχω κάνει και δείχνουν το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ πριν και μετά την μετασκευή.
> 'Εχουν βασισθεί στις φωτογραφίες που γνωρίζουμε οπότε και δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ακρίβειας...
> 
> Image1.jpg


 Τα σκιτσα ειναι πανεμορφα! Φιλε Ellinis μηπως θα πρεπει να δουμε και σκιτσα σου στο θεμα *Οι ζωγραφιες μας,* τι λες?

----------


## Ellinis

> Αγαπητέ Ellinis,τα σκίτσα σου είναι κατ εμέ καταπληκτικά.
> Επειδή στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο,φτιάχνω μοντέλα ή ζωγραφίζω,ζητώ την αδειά σου να τα χρησιμοποιήσω σαν πρότυπα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ευχαρίστως και να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ* ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ*
> 
> 1. *1956*: Πλανο απο το *Κοριτσι με τα μαυρα* του Κακογιαννη οπως παρουσιασθηκε και απο τον φιλο _Haddock_ εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...53&postcount=2
> 2. *1953*: Προσωπικη φωτογραφια του _Leonardo B_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=47 
> 3.  *1949*. Δρομολογια του 1949 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=52 
> 4.  Καποτε στην δεκαετια του 1960 (αλλα πριν το 1964) κατα τον _Roi Baudoin http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=63_    Αλλα τοτε γιατι ειναι απλα *Πινδος* το 1960 σε Ελληνικο εργο; http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=512


Εδω *δυο ανακοινωσεις δρομολογιων του Πινδος*.

Η πρωτη ειναι της 27ης Ιουλιου 1949 και το ονομαζει *Πινδος*.
Η δευτερη ειναι της 28ης Οκτωβριου 1949 και το ονομαζει *Πινδος ΙΙ*.

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι η ονομασια του πλοιου ειχε περισσοτερο να κανει με τους διαφημιστες παρα με τους πλοιοκτητες!

Παρατηρησατε επισης οτι το *Τετη* περιλαμβανεται στον Ποταμιανο!

19490727 Pindos.jpg19491028 Potamianos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια φωτογραφια που δεν εχουμε δει προηγουμενως σ' αυτο το θεμα.  

Εδω το *Maid of Honor* το 1910 η 1911 κατα πασαν πιθανοτητα στο Μοντε Καρλο. Τουλαχιστον αυτο λεει το Clydesite που εχει ενα αντιτυπο στην ιστοσελιδα του. Εμενα μου φαινεται μαλλον το Σαν Ρεμο

Maid of Honor.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Πινδος_ στον Πορο στις αρχες της δεκαετιας 1960 με το καινουριο φουγαρο

Poros.jpg

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο του Γ. Φουστάνου "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945 - 1995", σελ. 22, "....τον Ιούλιο του 1945 η Ατμοπλοΐα Γ. Ποταμιάνος αγόρασε από την Αγγλία τη θαλαμηγό WESTOE κατασκευής 1899 η οποία μετονομάστηκε σε ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και απέπλευσε στις 24 Ιουλίου 1945 από Σαουθάμπτον με προορισμό τη μετασκευή της σε επιβατηγό και δρομολόγησή της στις ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές....".

Προφανώς αυτό είναι το πρώτο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.

Η μετονομασία του σε ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ είναι πολύ πιθανή γιατί το διάστημα 25/12/47 έως 4/1/48 γίνεται μία από τις σημαντικότερες και φονικότερες μάχες του εμφυλίου πολέμου και ο ΔΣΕ δεν καταφέρνει να καταλάβει την πόλη Κόνιτσα. Ίσως αυτό το γεγονός οδήγησε στη μετονομασία.
Πάντως το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ είναι το SYLVANA και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ - θαλαμηγό WESTOE.

Οι πλέον ειδικοί ναυτικοί μας ας διερευνήσουν το θέμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ Γκάτσο, καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Πραγματικά το 1ο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ήταν το πρώην WESTOE, και δεν είχαμε καταφέρει να το εντοπίσουμε μέχρι πρόσφατα μιας και είχε παραμείνει στα Lloyd's Register of Yachts. Τώρα για το αν το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ/WESTOE πήρε το όνομα ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ, αυτό μένει να ανακαλυφθεί... ελπίζω σύντομα.

Προσωπικά όμως θα "πόνταρα τα λεφτά μου" στο να είχε αρχικά προταθεί το όνομα ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ, αλλά τελικά να μην προτιμήθηκε. 
Όσο για το πλοίο ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ που φαίνεται στα δρομολόγια, αυτό τελικά είναι ένα τρίτο πλοίο και όχι κάποιο από τα δύο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.

Mετέφερα όσα ποστ αφορούσαν το 1ο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ σε ένα δικό του θέμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Ε/Γ Πίνδος,* σε μια φωτογραφία, στην οποία βλέπουμε το εκμοντερνισμένο του φουγάρο.
> Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Nicholas Peppas και Εllinis.
> 
> O126.jpg



Και εδω μια φωτογραφια του Σπυρου Μελετζη μετα τις αλλαγες

Pindos Spyros Meletzis 1960.jpg

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ ELLINIS για το καλωσόρισμα και την άμεση κινητοποίηση για την εύρεση του πρώτου ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.

Δίνω παρακάτω στοιχεία της ευρύτερης οικογένειας Βατικιώτη για να μην γίνονται συγχύσεις:

Πρόγονος: Γιώργος Βατικιώτης (μπουρλοτιέρης στη Ναυμαχία του Γέροντα). Καταγωγή από τα Βάτικα Λακωνίας, ερχόμενος στην Ύδρα προφανώς μετά τα Ορλωφικά. Έρχεται από Ύδρα στον Πόρο, προφανώς λόγω της δημιουργίας του Ναυστάθμου, ίσως όμως και λόγω κτηματικής αποζημίωσης – δωρεάς για τους αγώνες του. Κατά τον κύριο Κουτουζή απέκτησε και πολλά πλοία που του τα βούλιαξαν οι Τούρκοι κοντά στο νησάκι Μόδι. Το σπίτι των Βατικιωτέων (19ος αιώνας), ήταν δίπλα στις πηγές του Καρδάση που πότιζαν το Λεμονοδάσος και ήταν από τα πρώτα σπίτια εκεί και συνδέεται με κτηματική περιουσία τους στο Λεμονοδάσος και την ευρύτερη περιοχή.

Δύο κλάδοι της οικογένειας αφορούν την ακτοπλοΐα μετά την Κατοχή:

Η Οικογένεια Νικολάου Βατικιώτη του Γεωργίου και η οικογένεια του αδελφού του Σταύρου Βατικιώτη του Γεωργίου.
Παιδιά του Νικολάου: Ευαγγελία, Γεώργιος, Ανδρομάχη (Μάχη), Μπήλιω (Πελαγία), Δημοσθένης.
Ο Γιάννης Τρίπος (καταγωγή από τα Μέγαρα) ήταν γαμπρός της οικογενείας και γυναίκα του ήταν η Ανδρομάχη. ¶ρα στο διήγημα του ΚΑΡΑΝΤΩΝΗ, σελ. 110 είναι λάθος ότι ο Δημοσθένης Βατικιώτης ήταν γαμπρός του Τρίπου, το αντίστροφο ήταν.
Ομοίως στο βιβλίο του Γ. Φουστάνου, ο Δημήτριος Βατικιώτης που αναφέρεται στους ιδιοκτήτες του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ είναι ο Δημοσθένης Ν. Βατικιώτης (κάπταν Δήμος) και εκ του Δήμος προήλθε προφανώς το λανθασμένο Δημήτριος.

Παιδιά του Σταύρου: Γεώργιος, Κώστας, Νίκος.
Ο Γεώργιος Σ. Βατικιώτης, που ήταν μηχανικός συγχέεται σε πολλές αναφορές με τον Γεώργιο Ν. Βατικιώτη, τον πρώτο του ξάδελφο που ήταν καπετάνιος.

Ο Νικόλαος Γεωργίου Βατικιώτης (κάπταν Νικολάκης), αρχές 20ου αιώνα, έχει το ιστιοφόρο «ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ». Σε αυτό ναυτολογείται από το 1918 σε ηλικία 13 χρονών ο πρωτότοκος γιος του Γεώργιος Ν. Βατικιώτης. Ο πατέρας σταδιακά αποσύρεται από τα ταξίδια και κυβερνήτης γίνεται ο γιος του Γεώργιος.
Και μία λαογραφική πληροφορία: Στο Αργοσαρωνικό το Νικολάκης δεν έχει την έννοια ότι του έμεινε το υποκοριστικό σε μεγάλη ηλικία. Η κατάληξη -ακης μπαίνει ως βαθμός αξιοσύνης και εγκαρδιότητας. ¶λλο το κάπταν Νικόλας και άλλο το καπταν Νικολάκης.
Ο Νικόλαος Βατικιώτης με τους γιους του αποκτά το 1937 το μεγάλο ιστιοφόρο «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ». Ο πρωτότοκος Γεώργιος είναι κυβερνήτης και ναυτολογείται αργότερα ο μικρός του αδελφός Δημοσθένης, που με τη σειρά του παίρνει το βαθμό του κυβερνήτη.
Το «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ», όπως παλιά το «ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ», κάνει μόνον μεταφορές φορτίων και όχι συγχρόνως και εμπόριο. Φτάνει μέχρι την Τεργέστη και Βενετία, ανεβαίνει Θεσσαλονίκη, Κωνσταντινούπολη μέχρι τα λιμάνια του Ευξείνου Πόντου. Από τα κύρια προϊόντα που μεταφέρει είναι τα λεμόνια του Λεμονοδάσους και τα άλλα εσπεριδοειδή της περιοχής.
Το «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ» επιβιώνει της Γερμανικής Κατοχής και ταξιδεύει μέχρι το 1947 με κυβερνήτες τον κάπταν Γιώργη ή τον κάπταν Δημοσθένη (κάπταν Δήμο).
Αυτή είναι η βαθιά ναυτοσύνη των Βατικιωτέων, η αφοσίωσή τους στη θάλασσα, εξ οικογενειακής παραδόσεως και ιστορικού παραδείγματος.
Αν και ο χώρος είναι για την ακτοπλοΐα, πρωτοδημοσιεύω και τις ελαιογραφίες των δύο ιστιοφόρων, δύο θαυμάσια σκαριά, που οι ειδικοί ναυτικοί μας θα μας πουν τι ακριβώς τύποι ιστιοφόρων είναι.

Ιστιοφόρο Αρχάγγελος
ΙΣΤΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ.jpg

Ιστιοφόρο Αγιος Δημήτριος
ΙΣΤΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστούμε θερμά για τις πληροφορίες, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να συνδέουμε τα καράβια με τα πρόσωπα που ταξίδευαν με αυτά, και με την ιστορία των καραβοκύρηδω τους. 

Για τα ιστιοφόρα δεν έχω κάποια ειδική γνώση, τα εικονιζόμενα μου μοιάζουν όμως με το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ που απ'όσο ξέρω χαρακτηρίζεται ως "πέραμα".

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο ΓΚΑΤΣΟ για τα ενδιαφεροντα ιστορικα στοιχεια που μας παρεθεσε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Αρχάγγελος ήταν (από ότι διακρίνω) τρεχαντήρι με αρματωσιά ψάθα και ο ¶γιος Δημήτρης ήταν πέραμα με αρματωσιά λόβερο (σκούνα) ίδιο τύπου με την Ευαγγελίστρια .
Και δεν είναι άσχετο με την ακτοπλοϊα μια και με τέτοια καϊκια μεταφέρονταν τα εμπορεύματα στα νησιά μέχρι περίπου τα μέσα της δεκαετία του 60. Και η ακτοπλοια είναι και η μεταφορά αγαθών και βλέπουμε πως οι καραβοκυραίοι μεταπήδησαν από τη μεταφορά αγθών στην μεταφορά επιβατών.

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Το 1948 η οικογένεια πουλάει το ιστιοφόρο «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ» και ο Γεώργιος Ν. Βατικιώτης μαζί με τον εξάδελφό του Γεώργιο Σ. Βατικιώτη αγοράζουν το «CALA MARA» και διατηρούν το όνομα στα ελληνικά «ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ». Η ελληνοποίηση αυτή του ονόματος έφερε και μια μικρή σύγχυση. Πολλοί το εξέλαβαν ως πλοίο υποθετικού πλοιοκτήτη Καλαμάρα, και το έλεγαν το «πλοίο του Καλαμάρα», όπως έλεγαν παλαιότερα, «το πλοίο του Γουδή». Από το 1948 έως 22/2/1950 είναι ναυτολογημένος στο «ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ» ως υποπλοίαρχος, αλλά και ως ιδιοκτήτης είναι ουσιαστικά ο κυβερνήτης του πλοίου.

Ο Γεώργιος Ν. Βατικιώτης, σύμφωνα με το φυλλάδιό του, αποσύρεται από το «ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ» στις 22/2/1950 και το 1951 αγοράζει μαζί με άλλους από τον Ποταμιάνο το «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ» το οποίο φυσικά ήταν ατμόπλοιο. Δεν ήταν όμως αυτό το πλοίο ο στόχος του. Είχε αρχίσει επαφές για την αγορά του μετέπειτα ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ το οποίο ήταν δηζελοκίνητο και πολύ νεότερο και πάντα αναρωτιόταν ποιος του χάλασε τη δουλειά και περιήλθε το πλοίο στον Λάτση. Αυτό εξηγεί και τις ‘κόντρες’ του Νεράιδα το οποίο λόγω ταχύτητας αλλά και ικανότητας ελιγμών προσπαθούσε να μπαίνει μπροστά στα λιμάνια. Γι’ αυτό και το παρ’ ολίγον ατύχημα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας 25 Απριλίου 1950.

Εις ανάμνηση του ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ δίνω την πλήρη φωτογραφία του (ως «ΠΟΡΟΣ» βέβαια, μετά την επισκευή του από το ατύχημα) στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, τον Αύγουστο το 1960 γιατί έχει μεγάλη σημασία και το μεγάλο ταμπλό στο λιμάνι που γράφει:

Κυριακή 21 Αυγούστου
Μεγάλη εκδρομή εις Επίδαυρον
Με το ατμόπλοιον
ΧΑΡΑ
Θέατρο Επιδαύρου εις την Παράστασιν
ΝΟΡΜΑ
Με την ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΑΣ
ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΙΣ ΕΞ ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ
12.30 μ.μ. Ακριβώς
Εξ Επιδαύρου 12.30

Το κοινό του Θεάτρου της Επιδαύρου μετακινείτο σε αυτές τις αξέχαστες και διάσημες παραστάσεις κυρίως με πλοία.

Οι παλιοί θυμούνται το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ να ντουμανιάζει τον τόπο από καπνό. Εκτός από κάρβουνο, τα ατμόπλοια τουλάχιστον του Αργοσαρωνικού καίγανε και ‘καρούμπαλα’. Έτσι ονομάζανε τα ξερά κουκουνάρια και υπήρχαν έμποροι στον Αργοσαρωνικό που συγκεντρώνανε αυτό το καύσιμο και το πουλούσαν στα διερχόμενα ατμόπλοια.

Και λίγο λαογραφία: Το παλιό καιρό της ιστιοπλοΐας του Αργοσαρωνικού κυκλοφορούσαν δύο διηγήσεις προς νουθεσία των ναυτικών:

Έφτασε στην Ύδρα ένα ιστιοφόρο στο οποίο είχε πολλούς πόντους ο Κουντουριώτης και έβαλαν σε τσουβάλια το μερίδιό του και το μετέφερε ένας γεροναύτης με τη βαρκούλα στο σπίτι του. Ανέβηκε την ανηφόρα, τον καλωσόρισε και του είπε να αδειάσει τα τσουβάλια με τα χρυσά τάλαρα στη στέρνα. Ο ναύτης του είπε να μετρήσει, να ελέγξει τους λογαριασμούς, αλλά ο Κουντουριώτης ποτέ δε έκανε έλεγχο, είχε τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη. Επιστρέφοντας ο ναύτης στη βαρκούλα είδε στην κούτσα ένα τάλαρο που είχε ξεπέσει από τα τσουβάλια και μάνι μάνι ν’ ανέβει στον Κουντουριώτη να του το επιστρέψει.
Αυτό ήταν η ναυτική ορμήνια, ότι χωρίς εμπιστοσύνη στη κάθετη ιεραρχία του πλοίου τίποτα δεν γίνεται.

Κάποτε ένα ιστιοφόρο από το Κρανίδι, περνώντας από Κωνσταντινούπολη δανείσθηκε λεφτά από έναν γνωστό τραπεζίτη και βέβαια δια λόγου. Το πλοίο βούλιαξε στο ταξίδι του, ο καπετάνιος χάθηκε και αυτή η υπόθεση ξεχάστηκε. Μετά από 20 χρόνια παρουσιάστηκε ένα παλικάρι στην τράπεζα και τους λέει: «Είμαι ο γιος του καπετάνιου που δανείσθηκε αυτά τα λεφτά, αλλά ατύχησε. Τα φέρνω πίσω και με τους τόκους». Αυτό ήταν η ναυτική ορμήνια, ότι χωρίς εμπιστοσύνη μεταξύ των συναλλασσομένων μερών, ναυτιλία δεν στέκει.

Πάνω σε αυτές τις ναυτικές παραδόσεις στηριζότανε και η συμμετοχή στη αγορά πόντων σε ένα πλοίο, με δανεισμό χρημάτων ‘διά λογου’ ή με ένα απλό χαρτί και μόνο για μεγάλα ποσά με συμβολαιογραφικές πράξεις.

TΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ ΩΣ ΠΟΡΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΤΟ 1960.jpg

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΒΑΤΙΚΙΩΤΕΩΝ
(ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ)

Από το 1951 το ατμόπλοιο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ αρχίζει δρομολόγια μεταξύ των λιμανιών Κορινθιακού Κόλπου, Ιόνίων νήσων και Ηπειρωτικών παραλίων. Όπως όλα τα πλοία χρησιμοποιεί τον εξοπλισμό φόρτωσης της πλώρης για εμπορεύματα. Το 1953 στον καταστροφικό σεισμό της Ζακύνθου πηγαίνει βοήθεια, φάρμακα και ιατρικό υλικό.
Κάνει δρομολόγια και προς Κυκλάδες, ανεβαίνει Χαλκίδα, Βόλο μέχρι και Αιδηψό, ενώ στα δρομολόγια Αργοσαρωνικού φτάνει μέχρι Λεωνίδιο, Κυπαρίσσι, Μονεμβασιά.

Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου κάνει δρομολόγια Αργοσαρωνικού και μία φορά την εβδομάδα από Σπέτσες πάει Λεωνίδιο.
Έξτρα δρομολόγια κάνει προς Τήνο ή Παναγία Κανάλα τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο μαζεύοντας προσκυνητές από τα λιμάνια του Αργοσαρωνικού. Συνήθως φεύγει από Πόρο όπου συγκεντρώνονται οι προσκυνητές.

Ο Γεώργιος Ν. Βατικιώτης παραμένει στο «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ» ως μέτοχος μέχρι το 1954 και στη συνέχεια αγοράζει το φορτηγό «ΤΗΝΟΣ» μετονομασθέν σε «ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» και το φορτηγό «ΜΑΙΡΗ ΒΗΤΑ».
Το 1955 το «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ» περιέρχεται στον αδελφό του Δημοσθένη Ν. Βατικιώτη και Γιάννη Τρίπο. Η οικογένεια Βατικιώτη, μέσω του Γεωργίου Ν. Βατικιώτη, από το 1951 έως το 1954 έχει δώσει, ως προίκα, μετοχές της (πόντους) του «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ» στον γαμπρό της Γιάννη Τρίπο.

Αρχές του 1957 γίνεται γενική επισκευή στο «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ», αφαιρείται ο εξοπλισμός φόρτωσης της πλώρης, τοποθετείται μηχανή ντήζελ, αλλάζει φουγάρο και εκσυγχρονίζονται οι εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί χώροι του. Το πλοίο γίνεται «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ», αν και από τα πρώτα δρομολόγιά του όλοι το έλεγαν ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και έτσι αναφερόταν πολλές φορές στα δρομολόγια των εφημερίδων.
Όλες λοιπόν οι φωτογραφίες της περιόδου 1951 έως τέλος 1956 δείχνουν το ατμόπλοιο «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ» που είναι αμέσως αναγνωρίσιμο από τον εξοπλισμό φόρτωσης της πλώρης και από το φουγάρο του. Ένα πολύ ωραίο σκαρί το οποίο ουσιαστικά διατηρήθηκε και μετά τη γενική επισκευή.

Για την περίοδο 1951 τέλος 1956 δίνω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες με λίγα σχόλια για την κάθε μία:
Φωτ. 1. Ο κάπταν Δημοσθένης Βατικιώτης στη γέφυρα του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι του 1951 – 1953 και μάλλον στον Κορινθιακό ή στο Ιόνιο Πέλαγος. Η γέφυρα δεν έχει υποστεί ακόμη καμιά αλλαγή. Ως την ώρα νομίζω δεν έχει αναρτηθεί φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ σε αυτές τις θάλασσες και στα λιμάνια τους. Φθαρμένα από την αλμύρα και τα γράμματα στο σωσίβιο.
Φωτ. 2. Χρονολογημένη το 1955 στην Ύδρα. Είναι αρόδου, όχι γιατί δεν μπορεί να πιάσει στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας αλλά μάλλον λόγω λεμβουχικών δικαιωμάτων.
Φωτ. 3. Η πλώρη του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ με τον εξοπλισμό φόρτωσης. Μάλλον το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην άκρη Μεθάνων και πάει για Αίγινα.

ΦΩΤ. 1. ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ.jpg

ΦΩΤ. 2. ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ ΥΔΡΑ 1955.JPG

ΦΩΤ. 3. Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αγαπητέ Γκάτσο εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που γράφεις και διαφωτίζεις μία περίοδο της ακτοπλοίας του Σαρωνικού (1945-56) για την οποία δεν έχουμε πολλές πληροφορίες. Συνέχισε την ιστορία των Βατικιωτέων και του καπτα Γιάννη Τρίπου.

----------


## Ellinis

Θερμά ευχαριστούμε για τα μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας. Ειδικά η φωτογραφία του καπετάν Δημοσθένη να ακουμπά στη ξύλινη κουπαστή της βαρδιόλας είναι μοναδική!  :Very Happy: 

Επίσης οι λεπτομέριες γύρω από τη μετασκευή του πλοίου, μας λύσαν και την απορία πότε ήταν τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία εδώ, και ο t.s.s. Apollon έπεσε μέσα σχετικά με το πότε έγινε η μετασκευή όταν έγραφε:



> Η αλλαγη μορφης του πλοιου πρεπει να εγινε μεταξυ των ετων 1957 -1959, συμφωνα με αυτα που εχουν αναφερθει μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε ακομη μια φορα τον φιλο ΓΚΑΤΣΟ, για τα ανεκτιμητης αξιας ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαριζει.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Γεώργιος Ν. Βατικιώτης παραμένει στο «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ» ως μέτοχος μέχρι το 1954 και στη συνέχεια αγοράζει το φορτηγό «ΤΗΝΟΣ» μετονομασθέν σε «ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» και το φορτηγό «ΜΑΙΡΗ ΒΗΤΑ».


Αγαπητέ Γκάτσο, σχετικά με τα δύο φορτηγά του Γ. Βατικιώτη, παραθέτω κάποια στοιχεία που μάζεψα:

Το μεν ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1911 στη Γερμανία ως FALK και αφού πέρασε διάφορες αλλαγές στην πλοιοκτησία του, πέρασε το 1945 στην Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση ως επανόρθωση πολέμου και μετονομάστηκε ΤΗΝΟΣ. Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1958 στο Νομικό και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1968 στον Πειραιά.

Το δε ΜAΙΡΗ Β. είχε ναυπηγηθεί στις "Μεγάλες Λίμνες" των ΗΠΑ το 1917 ως WAR FOX. Ηταν ενα από τα πολλά πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν για να καλύψουν τις απώλειες των γερμανικών υποβρυχιών. Το 1957 πουλήθηκε στην οικογένεια Σιγάλα και διαλύθηκε το 1960.
Να και μια φωτο του πλοίου όπως ναυπηγήθηκε.

MARY M.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _κύριο Γκάτσο_ για όλα όσα απλόχερα μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.

Ας δούμε μια carte-postale με το_ "Πίνδος"_/_"Πίνδος ΙΙ"_ στο _Λεωνίδιο_ (Πλάκα Λεωνιδίου).
Η carte-postale προέρχεται από το αρχείο του _Τάσου Μέγα._
Εδώ, βέβαια, η carte-postale έχει απλά φωτογραφηθεί, οπότε η ποιότητα δεν είναι τόσο καλή.

Πίνδος.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _κύριο Γκάτσο_ για όλα όσα απλόχερα μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.
> 
> Ας δούμε μια carte-postale με το_ "Πίνδος"_/_"Πίνδος ΙΙ"_ στο _Λεωνίδιο_ (Πλάκα Λεωνιδίου).
> Πίνδος.JPG


Σπανια Αντωνη!  Δεν εχω δει πολλα πλοια (σε φωτογραφιες) στο Λεωνιδιο...

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _κύριο Γκάτσο_ για όλα όσα απλόχερα μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.
> 
> Ας δούμε μια carte-postale με το_ "Πίνδος"_/_"Πίνδος ΙΙ"_ στο _Λεωνίδιο_ (Πλάκα Λεωνιδίου).
> Η carte-postale προέρχεται από το αρχείο του _Τάσου Μέγα._
> Εδώ, βέβαια, η carte-postale έχει απλά φωτογραφηθεί, οπότε η ποιότητα δεν είναι τόσο καλή.


Ευχαριστώ όλους σας και μάλιστα για την ανταπόκρισή σας. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ σε λιμάνι εκτός Αργοσαρωνικού και αυτό είναι θαυμάσιο. Μακάρι να αναρτηθούν και φωτογραφίες του σε άλλα λιμάνια.

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΒΑΤΙΚΙΩΤΕΩΝ
(ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ)
Το καλοκαίρι του 1957 ταξιδεύει στον Αργοσαρωνικό το εκσυγχρονισμένο «ΠΙΝΔΟΣ». Ερχόμενο από Πόρο, πιάνει Αίγινα και κατευθύνεται προς Πειραιά. Μεσοπέλαγα γεννιέται η δεύτερη κόρη του κάπταν Δημοσθένη, εν πλω Αίγινα προς Πειραιά. Το όνομά της προκαθορισμένο από τη θάλασσα του Σαρωνικού και τις επευφημίες των επιβατών. Σαρωνίς. Το γεγονός αυτό κάνει αίσθηση στην τότε εφοπλιστική και ναυτική κοινωνία του Πειραιά και του Αργοσαρωνικού και αυτό εκφράζεται με πλήθος αναφορών στον τύπο.

Τον Αύγουστο του 1958 το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ γεμάτο καλεσμένους πιάνει αρόδου στην Αγία Μαρίνα της Αίγινας, και η βάπτιση γίνεται στο ομώνυμο εκκλησάκι. Όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία, ο όρμος της Αγίας Μαρίνας, ερημιά. Τότε μόνο μία ξύλινη σκάλα υπήρχε στα μεγάλα βράχια για να πιάνουν τα καΐκια για να φορτώσουν σταφύλια που σούρπα σούρπα μετέφεραν με τα ζώα τους οι αγρότες του Μεσαγρού. Το καΐκι δεν έπρεπε να το βρει η ζέστη, γιατί άναβαν τα σταφύλια που ήταν απλωμένα χύμα στην πλώρη, την πρύμη και στα πλαϊνά ή μέσα στα κοφίνια. Είχα την τύχη σε ηλικία 7 ετών τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1958 να είμαι στο μικρό ερμιονήτικο τρεχαντήρι του Πάλλη. Πιάσαμε απόγευμα Αγία Μαρίνα, πήγαμε Μεσαγρό όπου ο πατέρας μου είχε κανονίσει να κόβουν σταφύλια για το πατητήρι μας στην Ερμιόνη, φορτώσαμε σχεδόν νύχτα και φύγαμε γύρω στις 3 το πρωί. Το κατακκόκινο τρεχαντήρι ντίγκα στα σταφύλια, τα περισσότερα χύμα, ούτε που φαινόμαστε. Κάλμα και ένα ταξίδι όνειρο, με τραγούδια, σαν να ταξίδευε ο ...Διόνυσος.

Μεταξύ των καλεσμένων στη βάπτιση και ο Κονταρίνης, φίλος της οικογενείας Βατικιώτη.
Το 1957, παρ’ όλη τη μεγάλη κρίση της ναυτιλίας, ο ερμιονίτης έμπορος Σπύρος Κ. Γκάτσος με το πρώτο του εξάδελφο Διαμαντή Ι. Γκάτσο αγοράζουν το φορτηγό «ΠΛΕΙΑΣ» 2000 τόνων. Ο Σπύρος, γιος σφουγγαρά, έκανε χρόνια στην Αμερική (όπως και ο εξάδελφός του Διαμαντής γιος και αυτός σφουγγαρά) και μετά είχε το κατάστημα ρούχων ΠΑΠΑΜΙΧΑΗΛ & ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ στην Μπουμπουλίνας απέναντι από το Μέγαρο του Βάτη (υπάρχει ακόμα έτσι όπως σχεδόν ήταν με το όνομα ΠΑΠΑΜΙΧΑΗΛ). Επίσης είχε στην Αθήνα το πολυτελές κατάστημα ΒΟΝ ΒΟΝ. Φέρνουν το πλοίο στην Ερμιόνη, το πλευρίζουν από τη μέσα μεριά του λιμανιού (γέμισε το λιμάνι.... σκάφος και αν βρω αυτή τη μοναδική φωτογραφία θα την αναρτήσω) και κάνουν αγιασμό και εγκαίνια. Δουλεύουν το «ΠΛΕΙΑΣ» όχι πάνω από ενάμισι χρόνο και το πουλάνε σε μία πλοιοκτήτρια, μάλιστα πάνω από την τιμή κτήσης. Μετά από δύο – τρία χρόνια το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ βυθίστηκε κάπου προς τον Ελλήσποντο.
Τα χρήματα του μεριδίου του ο Διαμαντής τα έριξε σε πόντους στο νεότευκτο του φίλου του Κονταρίνη, ο οποίος αναζητούσε συνεργασία με ντόπιο πλοίαρχο με γνωριμίες για να αποκτήσει ερείσματα στα μακρινά λιμάνια.
Κονταρίνης και Διαμαντής Γκάτσος, στενοί φίλοι της οικογενείας Βατικιώτη μεταφέρουν το όνομα Σαρωνίς, ως καλότυχο, στο νέο τους πλοίο και έτσι το «ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ», ως θαλασσογεννημένο, διασχίζει καθημερινά τα νερά της μητέρας θάλασσας. Το άλλο πλοίο του Κονταρίνη έφερε το όνομα της γυναίκας του, ΜΑΡΙΩ.
Γιατί τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά και την αποκοτιά, εν μέσω κρίσης, με το «ΠΛΕΙΑΣ»; Γιατί η ναυτοσύνη είναι σαν τη στρειδώνα, κολλά και δεν φεύγει. Και πώς να φύγει όταν παιδί 10 χρονών είσαι στη βάρκα του πατέρα μεσοπέλαγα στη Μπιγκάζα, με το γκρα παραπόδα, να μαθαίνεις το γυαλί και το σφουγγάρι; Ή όταν πρωτομπαρκάρεις σε ιστιοφόρο σε ηλικία 13 χρονών;
Γιατί ο Καββαδίας λέει ότι λιμάνι και στεριά γι’ αυτόν ήταν πάντα η θάλασσα, και η στεριά του ήταν βαρετή και τον φόβιζε.
Έτσι εξηγείται και η μεγάλη προθυμία να βάζουν τα λεφτά τους και να αγοράζουν πόντους οι άνθρωποι του Αργοσαρωνικού σε πλοία συγγενών, φίλων, γνωστών, ακόμη και αγνώστων, με μια απλή σύσταση. Στο βάθος της ψυχής τους η ναυτοσύνη και η θάλασσα. Να μετέχουν, έστω, σ’ αυτό που θα ήθελαν να είναι όλη τους η ζωή.

ΓΕΝΝΗΣΙΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ.JPG

ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΒΑΠΤΙΣΗ 1958 ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αγαπητέ Γκάτσο δεν ξέρω πως να σε ευχαριστήσω για την ιστορία που διηγείσαι. Δεν θα φανταζόμουν ποτέ πως προέκυψε το όνομα του Σαρωνίς των παιδικών μου χρόνων. Συνέχισε τις ωραίες διηγήσεις σου.

----------


## aegina

Eyxaristw to Gatso gia tis istories tou - eidika auti me to stafili itan soultania ambelia yparxoun akoma ston Tourlo, dystixws o teleutaios kaliergitis tous pethane prin merika xronia,- . Na ypothesw oti to allo ploio tou Trypou to MAXH to pire apo ti gynaika tou.Kanw ti grammi panw apo 40 xronia ( den lew akrivws posa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )tha ithela na kanw mia erwtisi : To POROS pou emfanistike sti grammi kapou sta mesa tou `60 pianou itan?Eida to post tou LINA kai to Poros tou emoiaze ( stin arxiki morfi tou) itan ellinikis kataskeuis?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Πινδος._  Σπουδη της πρυμνης  (Τμημα παλιας φωτογραφιας)

Pindos 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το* Πινδος* το 1961.  Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Φωτογράφος        Πατσαβός, Αντώνιος (Φωτορεπορτάζ ΜΙΝΙΟΝ)
Τίτλος       Το πλοίο *Πίνδος* σημαιοστολισμένο κατά τον εορτασμού της ανακήρυξης του Αγίου Νεκταρίου του ως επίσημου Αγίου της Εκκλησίας.
Τόπος       Αίγινα
Χρονολογία       1961

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=399513

Pindos 1961.JPG

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στην πεμοτη φωτογραφια της σελ. 5 φαινεται ο καπετανιος του ΑΙΓΙΝΑ προς το τελος της ταινιας οπου ο Μπαρκουλης με το καικι προσπαθει να προλαβει το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και φωναζει ''ΣΤΑΣΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΣΤΑΣΟΥ''
Το ΜΑΡΘΑ πηγε στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1969-69  για 4-5 μηνες μαλλιστα ειχε και μια προσαραξη καπου εξω απο την  Αιγινα και μετα ξαναγυρησε Ζακυνθο Κυλληνη.
Επισης το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ φαινεται σε αρκετες  εσωτερικες και εξωτερικες σκηνες και στην ταινια του Α. Λαμπρινου ''ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΩΤΑ'' Καρεζη Κωνστανταρας Κακκογιαννης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προ 18 μηνων ο_ ellinis_ εγραφε...

ellinis.jpg

Εδω, πρωτη ανακοινωση στις Ελληνικες εφημεριδες της επικειμενης αφιξεως του *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ*  (με το ονομα *ΣΥΛΒΑΝΑ*) απο το Εμπρος της 29ης Μαιου 1948

19480529 Ionion et al.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά η θαλαμηγός SYLVANA πωλήθηκε στην "Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοϊα Γ.Ποταμιάνου" τον Ιούλιο του 1948. Κράτησε το όνομα της μέχρι που μετονομάστηκε ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ τον Οκτώβρη του 1949.

Όπως έχει αναφέρει ο φίλος _Γκάτσος_ το 1951 αγοράστηκε από τους Γ.Βατικιώτης, Ι.Τρίπο & Σία. Συγκεκριμένα αγοράστηκε το Μάρτιο.
Από τότε έγιναν αρκετές μεταβολές στα ποσοστά ιδιοκτησίας, με το Ι.Τρίπο να φτάνει κάποια στιγμή να έχει το 80% του πλοίου. 

Το 1957 το πλοίο εκμοντερνίζεται και το "ΙΙ" δεν αναγράφεται πλέων αν και παραμένει "στα χαρτιά".

Τελικά στο τέλος του 1964 το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ θα κατασχεθεί από Τράπεζα και θα πωληθεί την ερχόμενη άνοιξη σε κάποιον Θανόπουλο ο οποίος και το μετονόμασε ΑΡΗΣ. Μετά τη σεζόν του '65 το πλοίο παίρνει το όνομα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και στις αρχές του 1968 θα κατασχεθεί ξανά. 
¶ραγε θυμάται κανείς αν το 66-68 ταξίδεψε;

Έκτοτε έμεινε παροπλισμένο και έτσι ανέφερε ο karystos οτι το είδε στο Κερατσίνι γύρω στο 75-76.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες απο τον φιλο Ellinis! με ημερομηνιες και ονοματα  σχετικα με τις μεταβολες του Πινδος ιι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νεα απο τις 3 Δεκεμβριου 1949... Το *Πινδος* συγκρουεται με ενα ναρκαλιευτικο που πλεει με σβησμενα φωτα, εξω απο την Ηγουμενιτσα!

19491203 Pindos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα αντίτυπο ενός παλιού Αγγλικού βιβλίου που λέγεται "Steam Yachts" γνωρίζοντας οτι είχε μια σπάνια φωτογραφία από ένα γιότ που έγινε μετέπειτα ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό. Τελικά έκανα λάθος μιας και το βιβλίο δεν είχε μια αλλά πολλές φωτογραφίες "ελληνικού" ενδιαφέροντος.

Μια από αυτές ήταν και μια ωραία φωτογραφία του SYLVANA, του μετέπειτα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ.
Αφιερωμένη για το φίλο ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ και τους υπόλοιπους φίλους του παλιού σκαριού.

sylvana.jpg

----------


## idreos

Welcome back Naytilia! You are a true internet treasure……………Καλα ταξιδια!Beautiful  nostalgic memories of the Pindos. I made many trips on her in 1953,  1954 and 1956, when I traveled to Greece with my parents as a young boy.


 In  those years the Pindos did not enter IdraΆs  limani. It would stop  outside, and arriving passengers  would board waiting long rowboats that  would tender them to the “agora” which had 3 steps to climb to reach  the street level.
 The  Pindos would usually arrive right before noon and bring the days  newspapers and the mail.   Pindos would return at about 4 in the  afternoon, after making stops at Ermioni, and Spetses, to pick up  passengers for the return ti Pirea. The Pindos was in competition with  the relatively new Neraida during that era, but the native Idraoi had a  particular affection for the “Pindaki”
Fare  to and from Pirea was 30 drachmes ($1) , or if you preferred 50  drachmes ($1.67  for proti thesi which gave you access to the saloni  lounge area.

During  that time the docking quay, which todays ferry  arrivals use, had not  yet been built, but curiously I have found a postcard (below) from 1954  that shows the Pindos backed up to the agora with passengers boarding  and departing from a rear gangplank as they would in Pirea! 
It was a beautiful era before the crass commercialism of tourism started in Idra in the early sixties.

Who  could have ever imagined a half a century ago that strangers brought  together by a ship from their past would be writing, sharing photos and  movies about the Pindos, all with the press of a button on a medium  called the Internet???


1954.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το_ Πινδος_ στον Πορο.

Pindos.jpg
Φωτογραφια Μωραιτη γυρω στο 1957.

----------


## Ellinis

Το μετέπειτα Πίνδος του Σαρωνικού φωτογραφημένο όταν ήταν επιταγμένο ως HMS SYLVANA από το βρετανικό Π.Ν. κατά το β' παγκόσμιο. 

Pindos as HMS Sylvana.jpg

Είχε επιταχθεί το Δεκέμβριο του 1939 και υπάχθηκε στη διοίκηση ναρκαλιείας στο Granton. Συγκεκριμένο το πλοίο ακολουθούσε τα ναρκαλιευτικά και τοποθετούσε πλωτήρες με σημαιάκια για να σηματοδοτήσει την περιοχή που είχε καθαριστεί. Στα αγγλικά αυτός ο τύπος πλοίου λεγόταν danlayer, στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε αντίστοιχη ορολογία.

Το Νοέμβριο του 1942 το SYLVANA αγοράστηκε από το βρετανικό Π.Ν. και σε συνέχισε σε ρόλο υποστήριξης ναρκαλιευτικών συμμετέχοντας το 1944 στις επιχειρήσεις της Νορμανδίας και κατόπιν ως πλοίο βάση (HQ ship) στη Βρέστη και στην Οστάνδη.

Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία όπου βλέπουμε οτι είχε εξοπλιστεί και με πυροβόλο.

Pindos as Sylvana.jpg
πηγή

----------


## idreos

Thank you for the wonderful rare shots of the Sylvana and the history of her participation in the invasion.
Coincidentally I just found a rare picture of the Pindos taken about 10 years later anchored at the "Lemonadika" in Piraeus. The Calamara smokestack can be seen behind her. It was before her retrofit about a year later. I traveled to Idra on both the Pindos and Calamara several times in 1953 and 1954 as a young boy when I went to Greece with my parents to visit my dad's family. Some beautiful memories of a time long gone but fondly remembered. Daily 8am departures with stops at Aigina, Methena, Poros, and arrival at Idra right before noon.  





Pindos II in Pirea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Thank you for the wonderful rare shots of the Sylvana and the history of her participation in the invasion.
> Coincidentally I just found a rare picture of the Pindos taken about 10 years later anchored at the "Lemonadika" in Piraeus. The Calamara smokestack can be seen behind her. It was before her retrofit about a year later. I traveled to Idra on both the Pindos and Calamara several times in 1953 and 1954 as a young boy when I went to Greece with my parents to visit my dad's family. Some beautiful memories of a time long gone but fondly remembered. Daily 8am departures with stops at Aigina, Methena, Poros, and arrival at Idra right before noon.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindos II in Pirea.jpg


Truly priceless!

By the way, 28 January 1949
19490128 Pindos B.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι φίλε idreos, και τα δυο πλοία - ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ - έμειναν για χρόνια στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού και ήταν αγαπητά στους ταξιδιώτες. Από τα ταξίδια που έκανες με τα δυο πλοία, ποιό σου άφησε τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις;

----------


## idreos

Geia sou file,

Ola afta ta oraia karavakia itav xaritomena se paidi 8 eton, opos kai n omorfi Idra pou genithike o pateras mou.  To Calamara kai to Glaros opos thimame kavave to dromologio oxi kathimerinos opos to Pindos kai to Neraida.
Topa pou milame gia aftin thn epoxi eimaste tixeri pou mas emene to Neraida se mia avagenesi os mouseio pou tnv perasmeni ebdomada ksana taksidepsi to pallio merologio tou dekaetia to 1950 
Afto mas emive mazi me tous anamneisis afta ta oraia xpovia.   Efxaristoume ton Kupio Latsi pou agapise to proto skafos tou 

http://www.logingreece.com/link.php?...xoras-mas.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Ε/Γ Πίνδος,* σε μια φωτογραφία, στην οποία βλέπουμε το εκμοντερνισμένο του φουγάρο.
> Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Nicholas Peppas και Εllinis.
> 
> O126.jpg


Αποο την ιδια περιοδο, αλλη φωτογραφια του *Πινδος* κοντα ατην Υδρα, απο το delcampe. Αναφερεται σαν πραγματικη φωτογραφια, οχι καρτ ποσταλ.

Pindos.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ας συμπληρώσουμε,με λίγες φωτογραφίες,την ιστορία αυτού του σκάφους.
Στην πρώτη φωτ. βλέπουμε το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ,πριν απο την μετασκευή του.ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.jpg
Στην δεύτερη,την γέφυρα του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ,πριν την μετασκευή/εκσυχρονισμό,με τον καπετάνιο του, - Δημοσθένη Βατικιώτη (και συνδιοκτήτη του καπτα Γιάννη Τρίπου)-δεν πρέπει να κάνω λάθος στην ταυτοποίηση-.1955-56.Καταγραφή.jpg   Στις υπόλοιπες,το πλοίο εχει αλλάξει σε μεγάλο βαθμό,προσέξτε ομως οτι εχει κρατήσει τις αρμονικές και ομορφες γραμμές του.Είναι αυτό που λέμε "ωραίο καράβι".
Με τον μεγάλο σημαιοστολισμό,είναι του Αγίου Νεκταρίου και μεταφέρει -ουκ ολίγους-προσκυνητάς .
;OIH.jpgLGUOL.JPGΠΙΝΔΟΣ  2.jpgΦωτό του Γρ.Συριώτη +

Υ/Γ Παρακαλώ να μου επιτραπεί,η μία φωτογραφία που φαίνεται (και) το λιμάνι,να την παρουσιάσω και στην ενότητα του λιμανιού της Αίγινας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φυσικα καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε Λεοναρδο Β.

Και τωρα μια αλλη φωτογραφια του πλοιου οταν ηταν το *Sylvana* απο το http://www.ebay.ie/itm/S-Y-Sylvana-b...-/221248139870.
Sylvana.jpg



> S.Y .Sylvana  by Beken – vintage photo around 1920s with original frame
> Embossed on right bottom corner
> Beken&son
> Cowes.L.W
> 
> Sylvana
> built by Ailsa Shipbuilding Company,
> Yard No 177
> Engines by Shipbuilders
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Πάντως με το παλαιού τύπου φουγάρο είχε μεγαλύτερη γοητεία Λεονάρδε. Η δε φωτογραφία με τον καπετάν Βατικιώτη είναι απίθανη, όχι μόνο για τα πρόσωπα που δίνουν ζωή στην ιστορία του καραβιού αλλά και γιατί μας δίνει μια πολύ κοντινή εικόνα της γέφυρας με την βαριά ξύλινη κατασκευή και τη συρρόμενη πόρτα.

----------


## Gallos952

*Another original view of PINDOS B'.*
JF@Paris.fr

.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Another original view of PINDOS B'.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> .JPG


Absolutely beautiful photo!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Absolutely beautiful photo!


Must be at Spetses, if I recognize correctly the Jetty.

----------


## Gallos952

> Must be at Spetses, if I recognize correctly the Jetty.


*That's it. The local boat on the left is also 
appearing on that touristic PC of Spetses.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Spetses Boats.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tρεις εικόνες από τα καταστρώματα του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ενώ πλέει στον Σαρωνικό.

03.11.069.01.JPG 03.11.069.02.JPG 03.11.069.03.JPG
Πηγή ΕΛΙΑ

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Υπεροχες  ιστορικες φωτο Αρη, που μας γυριζουν στα χρονια εκεινα  τα καλα τα απλα, που ο Πειραιας ηταν γεματος ομορφα πλοια και οχι μπαουλα.

Και ξαφνικα βρισκομαι στο σινε ΛΟΥΞ το 1959, και βλεπω τον καπεταν Γιαννη Τρυπο να φωναζει του Μπαρκουλη[ Ισα σκαλα, ισα σκαλα ειπα].....

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Από τις πρώτες αφίσες του ΕΟΤ, αρχές δεκαετίας 1960 με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας. Και από τις ωραιότερες.

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Κα δύο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από τον κάπταν Δημοσθένη Βατικιώτη, από τη γέφυρα του Πίνδους. Η μία που δείχνει την πλώρη πρέπει να είναι από πρωινό δρομολόγιο που ξεκινούσε από Σπέτσες προς Ερμιόνη. Πρέπει να περνάει το μπογάζι της Σπίθας έχοντας δεξιά το Μουζάκι και αριστερά τον Δοκό. Η άλλη στο λιμάνι Μεθάνων, γιατί μόνο εκεί έκαναν στα ρηχά μπάνιο, δίπλα στα καράβια. Απέναντι τα βουνά του Πόρου.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη πόζα του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου με το πλοίο δεμένο δίπλα στο ΜΑΧΗ. 
Pindos 2.jpg

Ο καπετάν Γιάννης Τρίπος υιοθέτησε το σινιάλο με το αστέρι που είχε εξαρχής το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, όχι μόνο διατηρώντας το σε αυτό αλλά βάζοντας το και στο ΜΑΧΗ. 
Ο Γ.Τρίπος είχε μερίδιο και στο προπολεμικό ακτοπλοΐκό ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ, ενώ η Αικατερίνη Γ. Τρίπου (ίσως η σύζηγος του) είχε αγοράσει το 1939 το πλοίο ΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ που ναυάγησε τον επόμενο χρόνο στον Ελλήσποντο.

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Ο Γιάννης ο Τρύπος ήταν γαμπρός των Βατικιωτών και γυναίκα του ήταν η Ανδρομάχη Βατικιώτη, εξού και το όνομα του πλοίου ΜΑΧΗ. Το έχω ξαναγράψει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο paroskayak μας έδειξε στο μήνυμα που παραθέτω το Πίνδος. Η ταμπέλα του πρακτορείου του υπάρχει ακόμα στις Σπέτσες παρόλο που το μαγαζί τώρα είναι ...τράπεζα. Δείτε στη συνημμένη φωτογραφία το μαγαζί με τη λαική ζωγραφιά του βαποριού στα ανοιχτά της Ύδρας, ζωγραφισμένη σε κεραμικά πλακάκια.
> 
> DSC00358.jpg


Έμαθα ότι η ταμπέλα από πλακάκια φτιάχτηκε το 1957 από τον κεραμίστα και ζωγράφο Πάνο Βαλσαμάκη και ηταν μια πρωτοβουλία του «Συλλόγου προς διάδοσιν της Ελληνικής Λαϊκής Τέχνης» (ηταν η τελευτάια πρωτοβουλία του συλλόγου μετά διαλύθηκε). Περισσότερε για τον Πάνο Βαλσαμάκη μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ*.

----------


## rd77

Dear all,

I have been enjoying this thread a lot, but I can not seem to find the year that this ship was scrapped. Does anyone know when she was scrapped? Miramar Ship Index says "deleted 1999 - continued existence in doubt", that is all I can find. 

Thanks!
Ralph

----------


## Ellinis

Dear rd77, it is good to know that you found the thread interesting. This ex-yacht had a most interesting career. Unfortunately her date of scrapping has not been verified. Fellow member karystos mentions that he last saw her laid up at Keratsini circa 75-76 in bad condition. Another eye-witness' account mentions that later saw her being scrapped. Her register entry does not include a date of scrapping and the vessel has not been deleted although it surely has not been in existence for decades.

----------


## τοξοτης

Pindos_a.jpg
PINDOS in the port of Aegina, Greece around 1964 (photo: Holenar, fortepan N.: 93074).

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2389199
Photographer:
Fortepan_Andothers

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Pindos_a.jpg
> PINDOS in the port of Aegina, Greece around 1964 (photo: Holenar, fortepan N.: 93074).
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2389199
> Photographer:
> Fortepan_Andothers


Αυτό που είναι άξιο προσοχής σε σχεδόν όλες τις φωτογραφίες καραβιών σε λιμάνια τις δεκαετίες 50-60 και 70 ακόμα, είναι οι πολυάριθμοι επιβάτες που περιφέρονται και συνωστίζονται στην πλώρη και την πρύμη κατά τον κατάπλου ή απόπλου αμέριμνα ανάμεσα από το πλήρωμα, διπλα στους κάβους χωρίς να ανησυχεί κανένας αν κάτι πάει στραβά.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα μοντελάκι του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ που παρουσιάστηκε σε έκθεση στην Αίγινα. Μπορεί να μην διεκδικεί βραβείο πιστότητας αλλά το μεράκι που έβαλε ο δημιουργός του είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανές.

P1010402.jpg

----------


## kostas_bit

Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ των Τοξοτης και Ellinis.

Θα ήθελα να συμβάλω και εγώ με μια φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στην Αίγινα, προτού υποστεί την μετασκευή.

photo051.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ των Τοξοτης και Ellinis.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να συμβάλω και εγώ με μια φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στην Αίγινα, προτού υποστεί την μετασκευή.
> 
> photo051.jpg



Αγαπητέ kostas_bit σε ευχαριστούμε για την σπάνια και ιστορική φωτογραφία που ανέβασες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα αναφέρει οτι το _1987_ κατασχέθηκε από την Εμπορική, κάτι που δεν μου στέκει μιας και όλο κάποιος θα το είχε δεί αν υπήρχε ακόμη τότε. 
> Ξέρεις μήπως τι απέγινε;





> Γύρω στο 1975 ή 76 το είδα για τελευταία φορά παρατημένο στο Κερατσίνι σε μαύρα χάλια με το όνομα ΑΡΗΣ. Δεν ξέρω αν κρατήθηκε ως το 1987 αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο.


Μιάς και δεν έχει αναφερθεί, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο έφερε αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5278509_ (τον παρέθεσα σήμερα και στο shipspotting στην _μοναδική φωτό_ του πλοίου).

Με αυτόν τον αριθμό βρίσκουμε ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία στο _maritime-connector.com_, όπως ότι το _ΑΡΗΣ_ ήταν πράγματι το τελευταίο του όνομα, την αναφορά ως _General Cargo_ (κάτι που πιθανότατα σημαίνει ότι στα τελευταία του (???) είχε μετατραπεί σε φορτηγό), και την παράθεση του έτους _1987_ έστω και σε λάθος σημείο (PINDOS until 1987). Οπωσδήποτε, με κάθε επιφύλαξη η σειρά και οι χρονολογίες στην παράθεση των ονομάτων.

IMO number : _5278509_
Name of the ship : _ARIS_
Type of ship : _GENERAL CARGO_
Gross tonnage : 421 tons
Year of build : _1907_
Builder : AILSA PERTH SHIPBUILDERS - TROON, U.K.
Last known flag : GREECE
Former names : PINDOS until _1987_ - PINDOS II until 1965 - SYLVANA until 1949 - MAID OF HONOUR until 1949 - SYLVANA until 1907

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ωραία φωτογραφία. Το πλοίο ήταν τυχερό οτι ταξίδεψε στην πλέον τουριστική γραμμή της δεκαετίας του 60 και έτσι έχουμε αρκετές φωτογραφίες του. 
Από όσα γράφει το maritime-connector ορισμένα δεν ευσταθούν. 
Όπως είχα γράψει και παλαιότερα...



> Τελικά στο τέλος του 1964 το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ θα κατασχεθεί από Τράπεζα και θα πωληθεί την ερχόμενη άνοιξη σε κάποιον Θανόπουλο ο οποίος και το μετονόμασε ΑΡΗΣ. Μετά τη σεζόν του '65 το πλοίο παίρνει το όνομα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και στις αρχές του 1968 θα κατασχεθεί ξανά. 
> ¶ραγε θυμάται κανείς αν το 66-68 ταξίδεψε;
> 
> Έκτοτε έμεινε παροπλισμένο και έτσι ανέφερε ο karystos οτι το είδε στο Κερατσίνι γύρω στο 75-76.


...το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε από ΠΙΝΔΟΣ σε ΆΡΗΣ το καλοκαίρι του 1965 και το όνομα αυτό το κράτησε για τρεις μόλις μήνες. Μετά το τέλος της σεζόν μετονομάστηκε σε ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.
Το Μάρτιο του 1968 περιήλθε στην Εμπορική Τράπεζα και από τότε στο νηολόγιο του σκάφους ούτε υπάρχουν άλλες εγγραφές (πώληση, μετονομασία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο). 
Όπως και σε άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις το σκάφος "έπεσε σε αφάνεια" και προφανώς διαλύθηκε χωρίς αυτό να καταγραφεί στο νηολόγιο. Πάντως σύμφωνα με αυτόπτη μαρτυρία ατόμου της οικογένειας Βατικιώτη το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα σε χρόνο που δεν μπόρεσε να προσδιορίσει.

To miramar κάνει το ίδιο λάθος καθώς αναφέρει σε λάθος σειρά και χρόνο την μετονομασία σε ΆΡΗΣ, ενώ και αυτό το "μετέτρεψε" σε φορτηγό πλοίο αντί για επιβατηγό που ήταν.



> [1949 cv to cargo ship] - 22 SYLVANA - 49 PINDOS II - 65 PINDOS - 87 ARIS
> Disposal Data: deleted 1999 - existence in doubt

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας, που ανέβηκε στη σελίδα του fb "Ύδρα από τα παλιά"

pindos - Η Υδρα πίσω στα παλιά.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ* απο την εφημεριδα _Χρονογραφος_ του Πειραιως της 1/1/1957.

119570101 Πινδος Χρονογραφος Πειραιως.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Προσπάθησα να φέρω στα ίσια της μια φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ που έχει ανέβει _εδώ_ μιας και το δείχνει σε μια ωραία πόζα. Το εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι φαίνεται να έχει τραβηχτεί από άλλο πλοίο μιας και πάνω δεξιά πρέπει να είναι η βαρδιόλα του. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε πρέπει να πέρασαν σε απόσταση μόλις λίγων μέτρων.
vatiki4.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι καταπληκτική, μοναδική εικόνα Άρη. Επίτρεψε μου όμως να παρατηρήσω ότι στρέφοντας την προς τα δεξιά δεν την έφερες στα ίσια της, ήταν ήδη σε σωστό "ορίζοντα", ή το πολύ να ήθελε και ελαααααάχιστο στρίψιμο προς τα αριστερά.

Δεν γέρνει η εικόνα όπως εκ πρώτης όψεως ξεγελάει, παρατήρησε αριστερά στο βουνό το σπίτι - κτίσμα που διακρίνεται. Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ γέρνει δεξιά, και πολύ μάλιστα, παρατήρησε τα ύφαλα του που φαίνονται, σαν εκείνη την στιγμή να είχαν στρίψει το τιμόνι του όλο προς τα δεξιά για να αποφύγουν......... τι ??? Παίρνω το θάρρος να ξαναπαραθέσω την εικόνα δια του λόγου το αληθές.

vatiki4.jpg

----------


## aegina

Πρεπει να ειναι στα Μεθανα το Πινδος ερχεται απο Αιγινα και αυτο που συναντα απο Μεθανα αν κρινω απο τη βαρδιολα μηπως λεω μηπως ειναι το Νεραιδα ...

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι κάποιος τη φωτογράφησε με κλίση και έχει αλλοιωθεί η προοπτική, αλλιώς τα δυο πλοία θα ήταν κυριολεκτικά λίγο πριν τη σύγκρουση. Και οι κύριοι στην πλώρη του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ δεν φαίνονται και πολύ ταραγμένοι... :Hypnotysed:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι η εικόνα είναι παραμορφωμένη από την δεξιά της πλευρά. Η θαλασσιά καμπύλη που βλέπουμε πάνω δεξιά (και αναρωτιόμουν τι γυρεύει σε μία ασπρόμαυρη φωτό) είναι περιθώριο, και δίπλα του μάλιστα βλέπουμε ελάχιστο μέρος από άλλη φωτογραφία. Η (πιό) σωστή λοιπόν εκδοχή της είναι η παρακάτω.

vatiki4__.jpg

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν αποκλείεται η βαρδιόλα που διακρίνεται να ανήκει πράγματι στο ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, ωστόσο προσωπικά (αν κρίνω και από την κούρμπα της) δεν αποκλείω επίσης τα δύο πλοία να είχαν την ίδια κατεύθυνση, να επρόκειτο δηλαδή για κάποια από τις κόντρες του "παλιού καλού καιρού", και το γέρσιμο προς τα δεξιά του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να οφειλόταν στα απόνερα του άλλου πλοίου !!!

Edit : Άρη ποστάραμε ταυτόχρονα και πριν δω το τελευταίο σου ποστ.

----------


## aegina

Κοιταζα τη φωτογραφια και εβγαλα το συμπερασμα οτι πρεπει να ηταν καποια κοντρα , εκεινο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι η προσπεραση ειναι σε στροφη και το το πλοιο ειναι πιο μικρο του Πινδος και αυτο φαινεται απο τον τροπο που το κοιτουν οι επιβατες του βλεπουμε οτι στη γεφυρα του Πινδος εχουν βγει εξω .Καταληγω στο εξης η βαρδιολα δεν ειναι ουτε του Μαριω Σαρωνις ( μετα απο ερευνα ειδα οτι εχουν φανο ) αλλα ουτε και των Καμελια και Νεραιδα - μικρο πλοιο - αρα μενει μονο το ομοσταυλο του το Μαχη για αυτο και ο κοσμος στη γεφυρα οσο για το μερος μετα απο ερευνα στο   google maps ισως να ειναι μεταξυ της Δοκου και της ακτης δηλ και τα δυο πηγαιναν προς Σπετσες απο Ερμιονη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οπότε φίλε μου aegina έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου, και χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε στο ότι το πιθανότερο είναι τα δύο πλοία να είχαν την ίδια κατεύθυνση.

Κάτι ακόμα που μας ωθεί προς αυτήν την πιθανότητα, είναι και αυτό που έγραψε παραπάνω ο φίλος Άρης, ότι δηλαδή _"οι κύριοι στην πλώρη του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ δεν φαίνονται και πολύ ταραγμένοι"_.... Και λογικά δεν δείχνουν ταραγμένοι διότι παρακολουθούν μία (ουσιαστικά) προσπέραση, όσο κοντά και αν βρισκόντουσαν τα δύο πλοία. Ενώ αν έβλεπαν το άλλο πλοίο να έρχεται καταπάνω τους, θα είχε γίνει το έλα να δεις, θα είχαν ήδη πηδήξει στην θάλασσα και ......ο σώζων εαυτώ σωθήτω !!!!!

----------


## aegina

Φιλε Εspresso Venezia εχεις δικιο τωρα νομιζω οτι το αλλο πρεπει να ειναι το Μαχη.

----------


## Μιχάλης56

Tinos1966_Pindos_a.jpg
 Ανεβάζω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ που τράβηξα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 22/7/1966. 





> Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ των Τοξοτης και Ellinis.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να συμβάλω και εγώ με μια φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στην Αίγινα, προτού υποστεί την μετασκευή.
> 
> photo051.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φιλε ΜΜιχάλης56 σε ευχαριστούμε για την ωραία φωτογραφία που είναι και ενδιαφέρουσα μιας και δείχνει καθαρά τα σινιάλα με τα οποία ταξίδευε το πλοίο το 65-66. 
Το ερώτημα είναι τι έκανε το 1966 στην Τήνο;
Ξεραμε οτι το 1964 ταξίδευε απο τη Ραφήνα, αλλά μετά την αγορά απο τον Θανοπουλο το 65, το είχαμε δει ξανά στου Τζελέπη.

----------


## Μιχάλης56

> Φιλε ΜΜιχάλης56 σε ευχαριστούμε για την ωραία φωτογραφία που είναι και ενδιαφέρουσα μιας και δείχνει καθαρά τα σινιάλα με τα οποία ταξίδευε το πλοίο το 65-66. 
> Το ερώτημα είναι τι έκανε το 1966 στην Τήνο;
> Ξεραμε οτι το 1964 ταξίδευε απο τη Ραφήνα, αλλά μετά την αγορά απο τον Θανοπουλο το 65, το είχαμε δει ξανά στου Τζελέπη.


Δεν το γνωρίζω. Επισκέπτης-προσκυνητής στην Τήνο ήμουν όταν τράβηξα τη φωτογραφία. Για να έρθω από τον Πειραιά είχα πάρει το Λητώ.  Ισως κάποιος Τηνιακός θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει για το Πίνδος.

----------


## kostas_bit

> Tinos1966_Pindos_a.jpg
>  Ανεβάζω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ που τράβηξα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 22/7/1966.


Φίλε Μιχάλη56 και τις δικές μου ευχαριστίες για την πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.
 Επίσης, η φωτογραφία σου εκτός από ωραία παράγει και ενδιαφέρουσες απορίες για το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ερώτημα είναι τι έκανε το 1966 στην Τήνο;
> Ξεραμε οτι το 1964 ταξίδευε απο τη Ραφήνα, αλλά μετά την αγορά απο τον Θανοπουλο το 65, το είχαμε δει ξανά στου Τζελέπη.





> Επίσης, η φωτογραφία σου εκτός από ωραία παράγει και ενδιαφέρουσες απορίες για το πλοίο.


Από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για την Τήνο και μάλιστα στην καλοκαιρινή περίοδο (22 Ιουλίου έχει τραβηχτεί η φωτό, λίγες ημέρες πριν τον δεκαπενταύγουστο), δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα να επρόκειτο για κάποια έκτακτη προσέγγιση του πλοίου στο νησί, κάποια ημερήσια προσκυνηματική εκδρομή ίσως, κάτι που βλέπουμε να γίνεται ακόμα και στις μέρες μας (πρόχειρο _παράδειγμα_).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το γιωτ *MAID OF HONOUR*, αργοτερα τo *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ*, 1911. (Kirk and Sons of Cowes/Heritage Images/Getty Images).

Maid of Honour.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Τζελέπη με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 καθώς δίπλα του είναι το ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ.

Pindos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Τζελέπη με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 καθώς δίπλα του είναι το ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ.
> 
> Pindos.jpg


Και παραδίπλα το Νεράιδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια σπάνια φωτογραφία μιας και μάλλον βλέπουμε το πλοίο στο σύντομο διάστημα που ονομαζόταν ΑΡΗΣ. 
Η φωτο είναι του 1965 και το πλοίο ονομάστηκε ΑΡΗΣ μόνο για την καλοκαρινή σεζόν. Παρατηρώ οτι το σινιάλο είναι διαφορετικό (αντίστροφα τα χρώματα και χωρίς το "Θ") σε σχέση με αυτό που είχε το 1966 και είχαμε δει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

s-l1600.jpg
πηγη: ebay

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές ωραίες πόζες από έναν απόπλου του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ από την Ύδρα της δεκαετίας του πενήντα

pindos II.jpg

pindos at hydra.jpg

και εδώ νομίζω οτι είναι στις Σπέτσες
pindos 2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές ωραίες πόζες από έναν απόπλου του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ από την Ύδρα της δεκαετίας του πενήντα
> 
> pindos II.jpg
> 
> pindos at hydra.jpg
> 
> 
> \


Μήπως είναι από σκηνές στην ταινία "Το κορίτσι με τα μαύρα" του Κακογιάννη;;

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι του ολλανδού φωτογράφου Cas Oorthuys και στο ολλανδικό φωτογραφικό μουσείο που έχουν αναρτηθεί αναφέρεται το 1956 σαν έτος λήψης. 
Να το και σε άλλες δυο πόζες:

pindios 1.jpg 

pindos 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ υπ' ατμόν και στην γαλήνη του Πόρου

pindos II 1953.jpg pindos II 1951.jpg
Πηγή

----------

